# They Fucking Did It: Orange Cassidy Officially Signs With AEW



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

On today's Being in the Elite it was announced that Orange Cassidy had officially signed a contract with AEW, this is the same man who put Tommy Dreamer in the hospital God damn it :mj2. 






Signing is announced at the 5:05 mark.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

:YES


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He's garbage. This signing right up there, or should I say down there, with Marko Stunt. Seem like No Legs, Ace Romero and Sunny Daze will be next...

Hey, let's sign a guy who doesn't want to wrestle and book him in matches. That is great for the sporting aspect AEW professes to want to push.

Here's the twitter announcement snippet cut from the BTE vid posted above - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160962902678839304


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He's garbage. This signing right up there, or should I say down there, with Marko Stunt. Seem like No Legs, Ace Romero and Sunny Daze will be next...
> 
> Hey, let's sign a guy who doesn't want to wrestle and book him in matches. That is great for the sporting aspect AEW professes to want to push.


Bet you're so fun at parties.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh for fucks sake. What a piece of shit 

:cornette


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

zrc said:


> Bet you're so fun at parties.


I don't stick around shitty ones. You want clowns, go to a circus.


----------



## Ohoh (Jan 24, 2019)

You talking bout Big Cass XL?

He's got some size, good signing. He was over briefly on RAW.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Waste of money. The guy is good for like 2 minute match currently. If they evolve him it could work bc he has a good look.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't stick around shitty ones. You want clowns, go to a circus.


wrestling is a circus.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He's garbage. This signing right up there, or should I say down there, with Marko Stunt. Seem like No Legs, Ace Romero and Sunny Daze will be next...
> 
> Hey, let's sign a guy who doesn't want to wrestle and book him in matches. That is great for the sporting aspect AEW professes to want to push.


Can we not take the "sports feel" thing too seriously thanks :kobe. It's the same narrative people are going by with SD/FOX they're setting themselves up for disappointment.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Freshly fucking squeezed.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

About time, Orange Cassidy has been making the towns for well over a decade and is long overdue for an opportunity like this.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

FUCK YES! I like him and his gimmick. It's something that's hardly been done in wrestling before and it can lead to some entertaining shit. I'm excited.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Singapore Kane (Jan 27, 2019)

Not stoked on this one. His shtick ran out of steam for me in the DON battle royal.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

I love Orange Cassidy. If you don't think he can go watch his match with David Starr. That was an all out war

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He's garbage. This signing right up there, or should I say down there, with Marko Stunt. Seem like No Legs, Ace Romero and Sunny Daze will be next...
> 
> Hey, let's sign a guy who doesn't want to wrestle and book him in matches. That is great for the sporting aspect AEW professes to want to push.


Ace Romero isn't a comedy wrestler. His a big fat agile guy. His actually pretty decent and can work a match.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

What the fuck AEW? How could you hire someone so fucking lethal :jose?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It's fun the first time you see it. Then it's shit every other time after. He's not a gimmick made for television. I hope Cody wasn't employing hyperbole when he said only 40% of the roster was announced, as it means there is 60 more names, and it means Cassidy will only be seen once a month on television.


----------



## Ohoh (Jan 24, 2019)

How bout Orange Petey Williams next?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fucking HELL!!!!

They just went and signed a legit shooter! Now he is going to run through the roster and make them look like GEEKS!

Good going AEW, you just royally screwed everybody with the incoming injuries from this unsafe worker!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's fun the first time you see it. Then it's shit every other time after. He's not a gimmick made for television. I hope Cody wasn't employing hyperbole when he said only 40% of the roster was announced, as it means there is 60 more names, and it means Cassidy will only be seen once a month on television.


Wasn't ready for TV, yet people who saw it for the first time fell in love with it and wanted more, kay then.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

:lol cant wait to hear cornette's take


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

In this thread;

People who take wrestling waaaaaaaaaay to seriously.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

How can AEW _not_ be an unsafe working environment with this SAVAGE BRUTE of a man on its roster? BLOOD AND GUTS GORY CRAP INCOMING :mark:


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's fun the first time you see it. Then it's shit every other time after. He's not a gimmick made for television. I hope Cody wasn't employing hyperbole when he said only 40% of the roster was announced, as it means there is 60 more names, and it means Cassidy will only be seen once a month on television.


All I can say, bother, is don't yuck our yum then. It's fine if you don't like it, but some of us do. There is and always has been a place for comedic wrestling and he's over with his. IMMENSELY may I add, so if this doesn't interest you, there are others that will. I hope next signing is someone that appeals to you. :shrug
There's room for everyone.

That said...........


*BEST SIGNING TO DATE!! YES!!!! FRESHLY SQUEEEEEEEEEEEZED! :lenny*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Freshly squeezed BLOOD AND GUTS!!!!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Freshly squeezed BLOOD AND GUTS!!!!


Now we know why only 40% of the roster has been revealed so far: CODY HAS TO PROTECT THE OTHERS FROM THIS MADMAN! :hutz


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> Now we know why only 40% of the roster has been revealed so far: CODY HAS TO PROTECT THE OTHERS FROM THIS MADMAN! :hutz


Bork has run away! Welcome to Squeeze town!!

Orange kills the 60% !!!


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't stick around shitty ones. *You want clowns, go to a circus.*


Or to a WWE event.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I am happy to see him and his strong style get signed. :mark


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Took long for the geeks that haven't watched any OC serious match to arrive.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Terrible. You can say I'm not fun at parties, ask "who hurt you?", or whatever other cliched bullshit you want, but this guy makes a mockery of the product and makes a mockery of the audience watching it for taking it seriously. You can laugh, even if you're acting like you're in on the joke you're still the subject of it.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Nothing Finer said:


> Terrible. You can say I'm not fun at parties, ask "who hurt you?", or whatever other cliched bullshit you want, but this guy makes a mockery of the product and makes a mockery of the audience watching it for taking it seriously. You can laugh, even if you're acting like you're in on the joke you're still the subject of it.


Every time that I have watched him live he got the pop of the night.
Over 5k likes on twitter btw. Biggest reaction to a new signee since Moxley


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nothing Finer said:


> Terrible. You can say I'm not fun at parties, ask "who hurt you?", or whatever other cliched bullshit you want, but this guy makes a mockery of the product and makes a mockery of the audience watching it for taking it seriously. You can laugh, even if you're acting like you're in on the joke you're still the subject of it.


Yet no one complained when Santino dressed in drag.

Sometimes, wrestling is just silly. There's nothing wrong with what OC is doing.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Nothing Finer said:


> Terrible. You can say I'm not fun at parties, ask "who hurt you?", or whatever other cliched bullshit you want, but this guy makes a mockery of the product and makes a mockery of the audience watching it for taking it seriously. You can laugh, even if you're acting like you're in on the joke you're still the subject of it.


If you're watching pro wrestling because you take it seriously (especially in fucking 2019) you're already watching it wrong.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

zrc said:


> wrestling is a circus.


People’s failure to see this is exactly why internet wrestling fans will probably never be satisfied. At its core wrestling is a campy, geeky, and mostly stupid fun fair with over the top gimmicks. Its not fucking game of thrones...


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Never heard of him but he looks like a geek


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Never heard of him but he looks like a geek


Now see, this is the mentality I don't get. Not liking him is fine. Trying to bury him with the "Geek" or "Never heard" stuff is another. If you've "Never" heard of him, how is that his fault? He's been in AEW and all over youtube. A simple google would be enough to give you an impression without trying to bury him based on his image.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Beatles123 said:


> Now see, this is the mentality I don't get. Not liking him is fine. Trying to bury him with the "Geek" or "Never heard" stuff is another. If you've "Never" heard of him, how is hat his fault? He's been in AEW and all over youtube. A simple google would be enough to give you an impression without trying to bury him based on his image.


So should I lie and say I have read a lot about him then ? :stupid


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Nothing Finer said:


> Terrible. You can say I'm not fun at parties, ask "who hurt you?", or whatever other cliched bullshit you want, but this guy makes a mockery of the product and makes a mockery of the audience watching it for taking it seriously. You can laugh, even if you're acting like you're in on the joke you're still the subject of it.


Watch out.... it is said Orange can hear negative internet commentary 

You don’t want him in your life messing up your shit and taking your woman


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> So should I lie and say I have read a lot about him then ? :stupid


Not at all, It just seemed like you were holding your own lack of information against him. :shrug


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

lol at the fucking indy marks that run this company. they finally have a chance to be real alternative and they sign shit like pockets.


----------



## Ohoh (Jan 24, 2019)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Never heard of him but he looks like a geek


Heath Slaters little brother.

Maybe he can tag team up with Brian Pillman Jr.

That would be a devastating tag team.

THE FUTURE OF WRESTLING


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

meanwhile contra and the von erichs are doing real wrestling.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

JerryMark said:


> meanwhile contra and the von erichs are doing real wrestling.


And? Why can't we have both?


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

JerryMark said:


> meanwhile contra and the von erichs are doing real wrestling.


Yo i like MLW too and think what they’re doing is quite entertaining but saying stupid shit like this isnt going encourage others to watch it. The point is to get more eyes on MLW not scare people away by being obnoxious and berating people about what they enjoy in pro wrestling. Just something to think about man


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JerryMark said:


> meanwhile contra and the von erichs are doing real wrestling.


"real" wrestling.

:lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

ObsoleteMule said:


> People’s failure to see this is exactly why internet wrestling fans will probably never be satisfied. At its core wrestling is a campy, geeky, and mostly stupid fun fair with over the top gimmicks. Its not fucking game of thrones...


It's ok AEW already got their bearded lady (Nyla), trapeze artist and a 200 million year old lizard. But of course it's super serial and not at all a circus, right? right? 

Gather round everybody and see the amazing Superkicking Cosplay Brothers!


----------



## FrankAndersson (May 26, 2019)

Well, there goes my hopes that this fucking company would be any different. Fuck Cody and the Elite for trolling us that AEW would present wrestling in a serious way.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

The amount of geeks in this thread.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Huge disappointment.

I hope they know what they're doing. Cause I don't.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

:nerd:


FrankAndersson said:


> Well, there goes my hopes that this fucking company would be any different. Fuck Cody and the Elite for trolling us that AEW would present wrestling in a serious way.


:datass ... like... whatever


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Yo i like MLW too and think what they’re doing is quite entertaining but saying stupid shit like this isnt going encourage others to watch it. The point is to get more eyes on MLW not scare people away by being obnoxious and berating people about what they enjoy in pro wrestling. Just something to think about man


i get it, i just also don't want to appeal to a certain subset of indy fans and scare away the couple million lapse fans we've lost with corniness who we'd love to get back with even more.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

JerryMark said:


> i get it, i just also don't want to appeal to a certain subset of indy fans and scare away the couple million lapse fans we've lost with corniness who we'd love to get back with even more.


You do realize that a majority of the lapsed fans liked that lame duck shit from the AE right? I don't think you're correlating things very correctly here.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> The amount of geeks in this thread.


Some of the people in this thread genuinely make me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan :lol

What I assume are grown men are complaining that a show based around fake fighting have hired someone who's whole gimmick is that he doesn't want to fake fight.

Not only that, but they were expecting AEW... a company co-founded by the YOUNG BUCKS to be some kind of super serious wrestling show :lol :lol

Brilliant. Never change WrestlingForum.

Hopefully by the time TV comes around these wankstains are gone when they realise wrestling they grew up with died when they hit puberty.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

V-Trigger said:


> The amount of geeks in this thread.


Yeah And pushing silly niche indie gimmick shit about how powerful and violent this goof is is the antithesis of geek. I get it you think you're in on the joke - but you're part of the joke. Only nobody is laughing at it or the hiring except WWE today. 

Worst day for AEW since the CBR debacle at DoN. And at least the CBR could be glossed over by the rest of that card. This is stand alone in all it's glory horrid. 

Cassidy is right up there with Dick Flip guy as to what is wrong with niche indie wrestling fans - grab on to something stupid because it's "theirs" and pretend it's the greatest thing in the world. Wrestling equivalent to hipsters. Cater to this vocal minority niche and you're not getting back the lapsed casuals.



Vic said:


> You do realize that a majority of the lapsed fans liked that lame duck shit from the AE right? I don't think you're correlating things very correctly here.


Says who? I think YOU might like Mae Young giving birth to a hand, but you don't speak for the majority of lapsed fans.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah And pushing silly niche indie gimmick shit about how powerful and violent this goof is is the antithesis of geek. I get it you think you're in on the joke - but you're part of the joke. Only nobody is laughing at it or the hiring except WWE today.
> 
> Worst day for AEW since the CBR debacle at DoN. And at least the CBR could be glossed over by the rest of that card. This is stand alone in all it's glory horrid.
> 
> Cassidy is right up there with Dick Flip guy as to what is wrong with niche indie wrestling fans - grab on to something stupid because it's "theirs" and pretend it's the greatest thing in the world. Wrestling equivalent to hipsters. Cater to this vocal minority niche and you're not getting back the lapsed casuals.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I don’t give a flying fuck what the naysayers think, and there’s no point wasting energy trying to convince them otherwise. I’m stoked. Loved this guy from the first time I saw him. 

People bitch about how vanilla, formulaic and boring WWE has become, and now we’ve got AEW bringing every different flavor and style under the sun under one roof, and you’re still bitching because it’s not taking wrestling seriously? Fucking really? Think about that for a second — taking wrestling seriously. Y’all are watching the wrong sport. And y’all maybe listen a little too much to Cornette, too. 

AEW is gonna be like New England weather — if you don’t like what you’ve got, just stick around a few minutes and it will change. This oughtta be awesome.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

how long until TNT is getting 350k viewers weekly from appealing to the shaved head, bearded, bullet club shirt crowd?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JerryMark said:


> how long until TNT is getting 350k viewers weekly from appealing to the shaved head, bearded, bullet club shirt crowd?


Could always appeal to a **** like you instead, I suppose.

But why do that?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah And pushing silly niche indie gimmick shit about how powerful and violent this goof is is the antithesis of geek. I get it you think you're in on the joke - but you're part of the joke. *Only nobody is laughing at it or the hiring except WWE today*.
> 
> Worst day for AEW since the CBR debacle at DoN. And at least the CBR could be glossed over by the rest of that card. This is stand alone in all it's glory horrid.
> 
> Cassidy is right up there with Dick Flip guy as to what is wrong with niche indie wrestling fans - grab on to something stupid because it's "theirs" and pretend it's the greatest thing in the world. Wrestling equivalent to hipsters. Cater to this vocal minority niche and you're not getting back the lapsed casuals.


If you legit think WWE wouldn't/haven't gone after Orange you've completely lost your fucking mind, not to mention being beyond delusional :lmao. This is the same company with gimmicks of the likes of Doink the Clown, Gobbly Gooker, and performers like fucking Zack Gowen and Hornswoggle under their employ, at least try a little bit harder when defending WWE here, Jesus Christ :lol. And for the record the E *has* gone after Ryan too and he turned them down, you're currently in a losing battle with this one lad.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Says who? I think YOU might like Mae Young giving birth to a hand, but you don't speak for the majority of lapsed fans.


When did I say I was a fan of the Attitude Era or that angle? I despise the Attitude Era for it's extremely high levels of retardation and car crash TV garbage, but I'm not going to lie in regards to one of the reasons why it was popular. And look on any forum where people talk about "formerly enjoying wrestling" it's always going to be a reference to the garbage angles like that, sorry you don't believe it, sounds like a you problem. You should really stop while you're behind though.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

That’s how stoked I am. :lol

VVV


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

:datass .....like.... this thread

................is like........


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Vic said:


> If you legit think WWE wouldn't/haven't gone after Orange you've completely lost your fucking mind, not to mention being beyond delusional :lmao. This is the same company with gimmicks of the likes of Doink the Clown, Gobbly Gooker, and performers like fucking Zack Gowen and Hornswoggle under their employ, at least try a little bit harder when defending WWE here, Jesus Christ :lol. And for the record the E *has* gone after Ryan too and he turned them down, you're currently in a losing battle with this one lad.


At least you admit Cassidy is the equivalent to Gobbly Gooker and Hornswoggle. And I'd be willing to bet the same folks professing their love for Cassidy shit all over Hornswoggle's "hijinks and hilarity". 

Nothing wrong with evil Doink because ultimately he was trying to win his matches. Cassidy doesn't even want to be there kayfabe, so then why sign up to wrestle the match and why would AEW bookers book a guy to fight who doesn't want to fight? 

This goof had a one in 21 chance to fight for the AEW title, a titleAEW wants to establish and treat as prestigious and he pulls his too cool to care or try bit and gets eliminated in seconds. If he doesn't want to be there why is he there?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Vic said:


> Wasn't ready for TV, yet people who saw it for the first time fell in love with it and wanted more, kay then.


I was one of them, his 10 second slaughtering of Tommy Dreamer made me look up a bunch of his Indy work; I haven't done that for so-called future FOTC Adam Page.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Fuck Sake. Just keep him away from real main eventers like Moxley. fpalm


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> At least you admit Cassidy is the equivalent to Gobbly Gooker and Hornswoggle. And I'd be willing to bet the same folks professing their love for Cassidy shit all over Hornswoggle's "hijinks and hilarity".
> 
> Nothing wrong with evil Doink because ultimately he was trying to win his matches. Cassidy doesn't even want to be there kayfabe, so then why sign up to wrestle the match and why would AEW bookers book a guy to fight who doesn't want to fight?
> 
> This goof had a one in 21 chance to fight for the AEW title, a titleAEW wants to establish and treat as prestigious and he pulls his too cool to care or try bit and gets eliminated in seconds. *If he doesn't want to be there why is he there?*


:datass .... and like..... do what else, man?


Edit: all joking aside - i am sure some week’s we’ll have more light hearted episodes - especially around the holidays and whatnot

If everything is serious all the time.... then nothing is serious


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

He can be entertaining in small doses. Best case scenario he can be their Santino, which ain't a bad role to have.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

AEW marks are really trying to be more delusional than the creepy Alexa Bliss fans and that is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You will have your serious acts, guys who will be your main event guys ,and then you will have your middle of the card and low end guys. The attitude era had a range of mid card comedy fodder that was extremely over. There's a spot for every kind of wrestler. I'm happy for Cassidy as long as they don't overexposed him.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> He can be entertaining in small doses. Best case scenario he can be their Santino, which ain't a bad role to have.


Santino tried to win his matches. Hell his first match he won the title out of the crowd. He was silly backstage, but in ring he was treated as credible and tried to win. Later in his run he started with the cobra crap - but he was a known entity by then.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah And pushing silly niche indie gimmick shit about how powerful and violent this goof is is the antithesis of geek. I get it you think you're in on the joke - but you're part of the joke. Only nobody is laughing at it or the hiring except WWE today.
> 
> Worst day for AEW since the CBR debacle at DoN. And at least the CBR could be glossed over by the rest of that card. This is stand alone in all it's glory horrid.
> 
> Cassidy is right up there with Dick Flip guy as to what is wrong with niche indie wrestling fans - grab on to something stupid because it's "theirs" and pretend it's the greatest thing in the world. Wrestling equivalent to hipsters. Cater to this vocal minority niche and you're not getting back the lapsed casuals.


What the FUCK man? Why are you claiming superiority because you don't like something we do?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

FUCK THE HATERS 

OC is the GOAT of GOATs
The King of Kings
The way.
The truth
The light.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Spoilers - AEW will always aim to be a buffet of the wrestling world - lots of different styles and stories

They said it before, and Cody just tweeted the same again

If you have an issue with having variety, then this might not be for you

Me personally, i skip the stuff i don’t care for and i’m sticking around for the stuff i do

It’s like..... :datass ....... simple


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Arktik said:


> AEW marks are really trying to be more delusional than the creepy Alexa Bliss fans and that is quite an accomplishment.


Apart from one post or two it seems to me people have a problem with the fact some enjoy him more than anything.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So glad they got him, he's going to be gold in the lower card.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> So glad they got him, he's going to be gold in the lower card.


Wasn’t sure where you’d be with this ... good to have you on board. :up :up :up


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Who?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> At least you admit Cassidy is the equivalent to Gobbly Gooker and Hornswoggle. And I'd be willing to bet the same folks professing their love for Cassidy shit all over Hornswoggle's "hijinks and hilarity".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me personally I liked Hornswoggle and this signing. Admittedly I like stupid silly shit even Adam Sandler. I think as long as he's keep in the low card he can be a perfect buffer between serious moments. 

Hell they can even play up the fact that he's a slacker. Every job has that guy that's just there because " I got to work". Even compare him to famous real sport athletes known for their laziness or being fuck ups.



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Wasn’t sure where you’d be with this ... good to have you on board. :up :up :up


His character is comedy gold for wrestling. 

Have him as one of the lumberjacks that beatdown is perfect breather for a face.

Have him as a special guest referee imagine all the moments you can get from him. Unintentional slow counts, letting shit illegal fly because fuck it lol. 

Then he's the perfect person for those "if you can find a tag partner" moments because he won't say no... But he probably won't help much either lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is so bad that even pancake flipping new day at least takes wrestling more serious than orange Cassidy who makes a mockery out of it ...he's a huge piece of trash and not redeemable in anyway and he doesn't even wrestle in ring. Just makes a fool out of the whole business. Add this signing to another reason why AEW Is slowly becoming shit sadly


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Keep doing shit like this and AEW will be selling their video library in 5 years top.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh my god first people freaking out about this dude now? First that Marko dude now this. Are y'all gonna freak out over every fucking AEW signee if he isn't some roided up serious wrestler? Jesus lmao.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> This is so bad that even pancake flipping new day at least takes wrestling more serious than orange Cassidy who makes a mockery out of it ...he's a huge piece of trash and not redeemable in anyway and he doesn't even wrestle in ring. Just makes a fool out of the whole business. Add this signing to another reason why AEW Is slowly becoming shit sadly


Funny coming from the Santino fan lmfaoo



Arktik said:


> AEW marks are really trying to be more delusional than the creepy Alexa Bliss fans and that is quite an accomplishment.


You are the weirdo getting upset over some wrestler getting a contract friend.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

V-Trigger said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > This is so bad that even pancake flipping new day at least takes wrestling more serious than orange Cassidy who makes a mockery out of it ...he's a huge piece of trash and not redeemable in anyway and he doesn't even wrestle in ring. Just makes a fool out of the whole business. Add this signing to another reason why AEW Is slowly becoming shit sadly
> ...


Firstly the sig is a parody of WWE but since u cant see that, maybe u should take off ur mask before u get triggered?? See what I did there?

Anyways Santino legacy still better than indy Orange Cassashit.
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> This is so bad that even pancake flipping new day at least takes wrestling more serious than orange Cassidy who makes a mockery out of it ...he's a huge piece of trash and not redeemable in anyway and he doesn't even wrestle in ring. Just makes a fool out of the whole business. Add this signing to another reason why AEW Is slowly becoming shit sadly


Told you it would happen bro, sadly. Wanted to see it become something great, but keep getting these shit buzzards signed.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Nothing Finer said:


> Terrible. You can say I'm not fun at parties, ask "who hurt you?", or whatever other cliched bullshit you want, but this guy makes a mockery of the product and makes a mockery of the audience watching it for taking it seriously. You can laugh, even if you're acting like you're in on the joke you're still the subject of it.


Orange you laying it on a little thick?

(Actually I’m not a huge fan of the OC but I’m not too worked up about it ... if he ends up doing much other than a little comic relief and some jobbing then I’ll be disappointed.)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > This is so bad that even pancake flipping new day at least takes wrestling more serious than orange Cassidy who makes a mockery out of it ...he's a huge piece of trash and not redeemable in anyway and he doesn't even wrestle in ring. Just makes a fool out of the whole business. Add this signing to another reason why AEW Is slowly becoming shit sadly
> ...


 I know. Trying to defend it bud, but gotta call it how I see it. Sonny Kiss was bad then Marko Stunt worse. then Cassidy extremely worse ...its as of they want to go lower each week then brag about getting talent that makes them look Bush league and unwatchable..Not a good way to start a so called major promotion!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> I know. Trying to defend it bud, but gotta call it how I see it. Sonny Kiss was bad then Marko Stunt worse. then Cassidy extremely worse ...its as of they want to brag about getting talent that makes them look Bush league. Not a good way to start.


Nope! Nepotism and bad mark decisions are going to pull the lugnuts off the wheels before the car even gets rolling by the looks of things. 

One of my favorite wrestlers of all time, Konnan, said it best, "There's nothing worse than bad comedy."


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> Nope! Nepotism and bad mark decisions are going to pull the lugnuts off the wheels before the car even gets rolling by the looks of things.
> 
> One of my favorite wrestlers of all time, Konnan, said it best, "There's nothing worse than bad comedy."


Funny because AAA is filled with bad comedy and he's the head booker.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

AEW should not be signing geeks weeks before TNT. OC is a major geek and proves once again why WWE is superior when scouting talent


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Not going to lie, thought he was already signed, considering he was on the roster page in AEW's website like 3 months ago.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

WWE signs Austin Theory and King Cuerno, AEW signs Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> I know. Trying to defend it bud, but gotta call it how I see it. Sonny Kiss was bad then Marko Stunt worse. then Cassidy extremely worse ...its as of they want to go lower each week then brag about getting talent that makes them look Bush league and unwatchable..Not a good way to start a so called major promotion!


So you suddenly decide to take a 180 here? Ok :lmao, I remember you being all for this in the original thread, but ok.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The amount of entitlement in this thread already. fpalm 

People keep wanting "MUH CHARACTERS" and then one with actual uniqueness comes along and some of you get pissy because that character happens to be comedic out of the many "Serious" ones already on the roster. It boggles the mind.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I knew the obvious contrarians who were more AEWWE fans than AEW fans were going to turn on the company eventually. It was inevitable.

At least I'm vindicated for calling it when the hating started. Orange Cassidy rules. I know if that was in the Attitude Era/Ruthless Aggression era, all of y'all would dickride him.

Fickle as fuck. :mj4


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

WINNING said:


> I knew the obvious contrarians who were more AEWWE fans than AEW fans were going to turn on the company eventually. It was inevitable.
> 
> At least I'm vindicated for calling it when the hating started. Orange Cassidy rules. I know if that was in the Attitude Era/Ruthless Aggression era, all of y'all would dickride him.
> 
> Fickle as fuck. :mj4


:ha it's fake as fuck. Some people can't see the forest through the Orange trees, i swear.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

AEWWE fans need to go if anything is going to ruin this company it's the geeks trying to turn this into their version of WWE, that's not what an alternative is. If you want that "serious" bullshit go watch MMA. Sorry you can't escape the fact that pro wrestling will *NEVER* be taken seriously again, but that's life. Move on.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE signs Austin Theory and King Cuerno, AEW signs Orange Cassidy.


AEW signs The Elite. WWE signs Stokely Hathaway. You are exposing yourself more and more as a AEWWE tool.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

V-Trigger said:


> AEW signs The Elite. WWE signs Stokely Hathaway. You are exposing yourself more and more as a AEWWE tool.


I know it's hard for you to understand, but you don't have to agree with every damn thing AEW does. It makes you a sheep. Might as well just type Baa, baa, baa, baa...

Orange Cassidy was a shit hire. Marko Stunt is shit with JB/Lucha.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Disappointing


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'll just say that he's a guy who can be a lot of fun in spots. I watched him a lot during Mania weekend and while I enjoyed him a lot at times, by the end I grew tired of his shtick.

So yeah, that's they key for me. Don't overuse him, and you can have something good. And unlike Marko Stunt, who's never really caught my eye, this guy could be an asset.


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

Vic said:


> When did I say I was a fan of the Attitude Era or that angle? I despise the Attitude Era for it's extremely high levels of retardation and car crash TV garbage, but I'm not going to lie in regards to one of the reasons why it was popular. And look on any forum where people talk about "formerly enjoying wrestling" it's always going to be a reference to the garbage angles like that, sorry you don't believe it, sounds like a you problem. You should really stop while you're behind though.


That "garbage" drew far higher ratings than modern WWE or AEW could ever hope of drawing. AEW better rethink their stance on wanting to only cater to smarks. They could end up with 300k viewers at most and TNT may end up giving them the boot.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

headstar said:


> That "garbage" drew far higher ratings than modern WWE or AEW could ever hope of drawing. AEW better rethink their stance on wanting to only cater to smarks. They could end up with 300k viewers at most and TNT may end up giving them the boot.


Why did you respond to me only to idiotically repeat exactly what I just said?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I know it's hard for you to understand, but you don't have to agree with every damn thing AEW does. It makes you a sheep. Might as well just type Baa, baa, baa, baa...
> 
> Orange Cassidy was a shit hire. Marko Stunt is shit with JB/Lucha.


Nice try. Most here don't always agree with what AEW does. Personally, and this is coming from a guy who likes AEW's actions in some cases but wouldn't consider themselves a "fan", I criticized the company for FFTF as the weakest of the three shows, along with certain matches and forced meta humor on BTE ahead of their TNT primetime show.

Nobody agrees with everything AEW does and it's a weak defense mechanism by contrarians who want to excuse the fact that they don't represent the majority of opinion...case in point.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Fuck.

I guess I won't be watching and following AEW after all.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cant wait to hear Cornettes reaction to this :maury


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

he is going to be over, it's your typical example of a lower carder who is super over. 
good looking, decent physique, pretty good in the ring when he goes, and an interesting and atypical gimmick. 
he will work around his gimmick to make it work. 

as for people freaking out, here is the thing, you might not realize it yet, but aew is going to be actual very serious with a quite limited amount of comedy. ( that's why Tony khan keeps saying it won't be anything close to bte)
if you take some time and look at thing, their main event scene = ultra serious/gritty, the upper midcard/midcard ( with hangman/mjf and guys who haven't been revealed yet) is going to be gritty and serious, their tag team division is going to be very sport oriented, competitive with tournament. their women division is going to be exactly the same, sport oriented, hard hitting gritty division. ( and omega confirmed with haven't seen all the women). and then you have the lower card with the funny thing. 
if you look at the grand scheme of thing and how structured things are, the comedy/non serious thing is minor and have been minor in all the shows.
and in their ideology, the card is structured in a way you won't see those lowercased comedy anywhere near the important shit because it goes crescendo.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:fuckthis 

How dare they hire a highly entertaining character that can bring eyes to the company by doing stuff they've never seen before. Like, say doing half your offence smoother than most with your fucking hands in your pockets. 

This is number one bullshit. They should have gone to the World Bodybuilding Federation and signed a REAL man.

AEW has a lost a viewer :bunk


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Unbelievable 

Biggest joke in wresing today and a big reason why I dont take indy wrestling seriously.

AEW's roster so far is fucking trash. Main even is ok, the rest is filled with jobber indy trash wrestlers that dont belong on the big stage.

Impact has a way better roster. His schtick isnt funny and makes the whole business look like a joke. People are gonna see this guy and flip the channel because it his schrick is so stupid and insulting. I would be embarressed to show this guu to someone in my family or my friends.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

TheDraw said:


> Unbelievable
> 
> Biggest joke in wresing today and a big reason why I dont take indy wrestling seriously.
> 
> ...


Yet here you are. :mj


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

There are only two wrestlers that I'd never dare to cross: MiSu and Orange Cassidy.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Thatguy45 said:


> Waste of money. The guy is good for like 2 minute match currently. If they evolve him it could work bc he has a good look.


Lmao Orange Cassidy has a good look? I almost spit out my drink reading this. The guy looks like a computer geek who bought some tacky clothes from the goodwill.

He looks like complete ASS. What do youean by "good look"?



V-Trigger said:


> Every time that I have watched him live he got the pop of the night.
> Over 5k likes on twitter btw. Biggest reaction to a new signee since Moxley



These are all hardcore indy fans. A small minority. That 5000 is probably all the indy fans there are out there.

You really think casual are gonna give a shit about him?

And dont give me the bs about Cody and AEW not caring about casual, fact is, If AEW doesnt perform to TNT's expectations they could lose the contract and be right where TNA is now.




DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah And pushing silly niche indie gimmick shit about how powerful and violent this goof is is the antithesis of geek. I get it you think you're in on the joke - but you're part of the joke. Only nobody is laughing at it or the hiring except WWE today.


Yep

lol at that guy calling people geeks for not supporting Orange Cassidy......

That stupid sarcastic thing people are doing makes my skin crawl its so cheesy and cringe.

This is exactly why wrestling sucks today, because guys like this continue to watch bs like this and support mediocrity.

Of TNA hired this clown they would be shit on by all these guys in this thread supporting him.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

WF: we want something else than the generic wrestler, who’s serious about his craft and just is happy to be there.

AEW signs guy that’s not serious and does not what to be there.

WF: WTF is wrong with you, signing somebody like this?!?!

Just take a chill pill, OC will not dominate Mox, Omega and Hangman (he could if he wanted to, but luckily he does not) but will at least at some flavor (and it’s fresh!) to a wrestling world that went too serious and bland. 

I’m sure he’s meant as a special attraction with his current gimmick. If he ever drops it, look up some of his matches, he can go if he wants to. But why should he become another generic wrestler. Lighten up. You don’t like him, fine, the 5 mins of tv time he gets will let you check your phone or take a piss break, but don’t slag other people for liking something you don’t.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> His character is comedy gold for wrestling.
> 
> Have him as one of the lumberjacks that beatdown is perfect breather for a face.
> 
> ...


YAWN

How is that entertaining? I could do that. No need to sign this guy who has 0 talent. ZERO





V-Trigger said:


> You are the weirdo getting upset over some wrestler getting a contract friend.



Great reply......

You must be one of those accept everything they give us type of guys that are marks for companys.

Why wouldnt he be upset with yet another jabroni getting hired thats gonna waste tv time on a product he's trying to enjoy?

So far, Cassidy marks are telling everyone to shup up and like it. Not realizing those people complaining are the same type pf people who are gonna be flipping the channel. We complain for a reason. Because Cassidy is straight dogshit. Just because the little niche indy crowd likes it doesnt mean anything. They tend to like dumb, lower level shit that you see at wrestling events that take place in 6 year olds backyards during birthday parties.




Vic said:


> AEWWE fans need to go if anything is going to ruin this company it's the geeks trying to turn this into their version of WWE, that's not what an alternative is. If few want that "serious" bullshit go watch MMA. Sorry you can't escape the fact that pro wrestling will *NEVER* be taken seriously again, but that's life. Move on.




AEWWE fans? Oh so is that what you guys are now resorting too? Calling people who disagree with you or AEW WWE fans? Thats pretty ridiculous

All I see is you and two other posters marking out for this. Everybody else thinks this is trash move.

You are the minority here bud


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't know what's worse about this thread: The people upset that Orange Cassidy has fans & got signed leading to numerous hot takes, or the post-ironic self-aware marks who constantly call wrestling "fake fighting" to justify their interest in it. It's basically a meme battle to every last detail at this point.

Ok, they're both the worst. It is decided.

Orange Cassidy is wonderful though, so yay for this Freshly Squeezed life being confirmed.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

The independents have a big burn-out rate on gimmicks. If you aren't keeping your routine fresh & interesting, people just aren't going to pay to watch you after a while. So, how does Orange Cassidy exist in that?

It's rhetorical. His stock has risen when he's got into the ring, while keeping primarily to his routine. Look at Joey Ryan. When the money came in, he stagnated & we aren't seeing companies in a rush to work with him outside his base right now. But Cassidy has worked everywhere & people who've seen him have usually come back wanting more. If someone is managing that on the independents, he's earned the opportunity to showcase what's brought him that far, and an opportunity to expand himself. Stories can sell him slowly breaking away from his slothish personality.

Vince McMahon & Levesque don't own wrestling & what works for them isn't a mandatory requirement everywhere else. Give O.C the chance to tell a story completely and we'll see what the consensus is after that. If the actual lapsed/casual fans don't respond to him, then lower his placement or release him then. But no one in this thread with a pre-determined (good and bad) opinion on him actually count as lapsed/casual.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I feel like I should post the Orange/Starr match to shut Mr Red up, but it wont do any good. 

Fuck it






:cozy When OC snaps on the likes of MJF or Jericho, you'll see how great he is.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone getting quote notifications from me right now please ignore this is merely to embarrass this single person @TheDraw.



TheDraw said:


> AEWWE fans? Oh so is that what you guys are now resorting too? Calling people who disagree with you or AEW WWE fans? Thats pretty ridiculous
> 
> All I see is you and two other posters marking out for this. Everybody else thinks this is trash move.
> 
> You are the minority here bud





Sensei Utero said:


> :YES





zrc said:


> Bet you're so fun at parties.





MJF said:


> Freshly fucking squeezed.





DirectorsCut said:


> About time, Orange Cassidy has been making the towns for well over a decade and is long overdue for an opportunity like this.





The Raw Smackdown said:


> FUCK YES! I like him and his gimmick. It's something that's hardly been done in wrestling before and it can lead to some entertaining shit. I'm excited.





A-C-P said:


>





peep4life said:


> I love Orange Cassidy. If you don't think he can go watch his match with David Starr. That was an all out war
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk





Death Rider said:


> What the fuck AEW? How could you hire someone so fucking lethal :jose?





LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking HELL!!!!
> 
> They just went and signed a legit shooter! Now he is going to run through the roster and make them look like GEEKS!
> 
> Good going AEW, you just royally screwed everybody with the incoming injuries from this unsafe worker!





deepelemblues said:


> How can AEW _not_ be an unsafe working environment with this SAVAGE BRUTE of a man on its roster? BLOOD AND GUTS GORY CRAP INCOMING :mark:





Beatles123 said:


> All I can say, bother, is don't yuck our yum then. It's fine if you don't like it, but some of us do. There is and always has been a place for comedic wrestling and he's over with his. IMMENSELY may I add, so if this doesn't interest you, there are others that will. I hope next signing is someone that appeals to you. :shrug
> There's room for everyone.
> 
> That said...........
> ...





rexmundi said:


> I am happy to see him and his strong style get signed. :mark





V-Trigger said:


> Took long for the geeks that haven't watched any OC serious match to arrive.





ObsoleteMule said:


> People’s failure to see this is exactly why internet wrestling fans will probably never be satisfied. At its core wrestling is a campy, geeky, and mostly stupid fun fair with over the top gimmicks. Its not fucking game of thrones...





Reggie Dunlop said:


> That’s how stoked I am. :lol
> 
> VVV





Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I was one of them, his 10 second slaughtering of Tommy Dreamer made me look up a bunch of his Indy work; I haven't done that for so-called future FOTC Adam Page.





TD Stinger said:


> He can be entertaining in small doses. Best case scenario he can be their Santino, which ain't a bad role to have.





I AM Glacier said:


> FUCK THE HATERS
> 
> OC is the GOAT of GOATs
> The King of Kings
> ...





RapShepard said:


> So glad they got him, he's going to be gold in the lower card.





WINNING said:


> I knew the obvious contrarians who were more AEWWE fans than AEW fans were going to turn on the company eventually. It was inevitable.
> 
> At least I'm vindicated for calling it when the hating started. Orange Cassidy rules. I know if that was in the Attitude Era/Ruthless Aggression era, all of y'all would dickride him.
> 
> Fickle as fuck. :mj4





patpat said:


> he is going to be over, it's your typical example of a lower carder who is super over.
> good looking, decent physique, pretty good in the ring when he goes, and an interesting and atypical gimmick.
> he will work around his gimmick to make it work.
> 
> ...





Donnie said:


> :fuckthis
> 
> How dare they hire a highly entertaining character that can bring eyes to the company by doing stuff they've never seen before. Like, say doing half your offence smoother than most with your fucking hands in your pockets.
> 
> ...





Necrolust said:


> WF: we want something else than the generic wrestler, who’s serious about his craft and just is happy to be there.
> 
> AEW signs guy that’s not serious and does not what to be there.
> 
> ...





Obfuscation said:


> Don't know what's worse about this thread: The people upset that Orange Cassidy has fans & got signed leading to numerous hot takes, or the post-ironic self-aware marks who constantly call wrestling "fake fighting" to justify their interest in it. It's basically a meme battle to every last detail at this point.
> 
> Ok, they're both the worst. It is decided.
> 
> Orange Cassidy is wonderful though, so yay for this Freshly Squeezed life being confirmed.





Desecrated said:


> The independents have a big burn-out rate on gimmicks. If you aren't keeping your routine fresh & interesting, people just aren't going to pay to watch you after a while. So, how does Orange Cassidy exist in that?
> 
> It's rhetorical. His stock has risen when he's got into the ring, while keeping primarily to his routine. Look at Joey Ryan. When the money came in, he stagnated & we aren't seeing companies in a rush to work with him outside his base right now. But Cassidy has worked everywhere & people who've seen him have usually come back wanting more. If someone is managing that on the independents, he's earned the opportunity to showcase what's brought him that far, and an opportunity to expand himself. Stories can sell him slowly breaking away from his slothish personality.
> 
> Vince McMahon & Levesque don't own wrestling & what works for them isn't a mandatory requirement everywhere else. Give O.C the chance to tell a story completely and we'll see what the consensus is after that. If the actual lapsed/casual fans don't respond to him, then lower his placement or release him then. But no one in this thread with a pre-determined (good and bad) opinion on him actually count as lapsed/casual.



You either can't count, can't read, don't understand sarcasm, delusional or are incredibly dense, judging by the posts I've seen you make I'm inclined to go with all of the above. When fucking @RapShepard (no offense) is in the majority you've lost. That's literally every pro Cassidy first response and it far outweighs the against, you are the minority take your L and move on.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

WINNING said:


> Nice try. Most here don't always agree with what AEW does. Personally, and this is coming from a guy who likes AEW's actions in some cases but wouldn't consider themselves a "fan", I criticized the company for FFTF as the weakest of the three shows, along with certain matches and forced meta humor on BTE ahead of their TNT primetime show.
> 
> Nobody agrees with everything AEW does and it's a weak defense mechanism by contrarians who want to excuse the fact that they don't represent the majority of opinion...case in point.


I'm still waiting on those quotes from the last bullshit claim you made. 

Hiding behind being part of the majority opinion like that means anything is weak shit as well. The majority can be wrong. 

And where is this majority of opinion idea coming from - twitter support on AEW's official feed and here? Seems like that would be a rather skewed and unrepresentative sample.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

“The majority can be wrong” so this is legit just a case of the minority refusing to admit they’re the minority indeed then? Ok


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I was one of them, his 10 second slaughtering of Tommy Dreamer made me look up a bunch of his Indy work; I haven't done that for so-called future FOTC Adam Page.


:wow Wasn't expecting that. Between this and finding out you like Darby :mark 

Have you seen these? 









OC is Fire Ant, and Mr Gulak is Solider. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160988001671032834


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Donnie said:


> I feel like I should post the Orange/Starr match to shut Mr Red up, but it wont do any good.
> 
> Fuck it
> 
> ...


holy shit! that Canadian destroyer sequences!
look past his gimmick, look at his selling, his way to move in the ring and how he handle himself. if done right this guy could be wayyyy more than just a low card. he is very good in the ring, like I said he just has to play his gimmick like Naito. his shtick is perfect as mind games. he tone it down and wrestle and this guy could get bigger than anyone here expect it. he is extremely original in term of character work, can wrestle and more important, he is charismatic and a good looking guy. play your card right with this guy aew.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Like...... :datass..... OP, just put up a poll..... or something


.........






......... whatever


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Saying it again:

*FRESH

LY

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEZED!* 

I pity those that can't feel the joy I feel right now. :lenny


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Vic said:


> “The majority can be wrong” so this is legit just a case of the minority refusing to admit they’re the minority indeed then? Ok


No it's ridiculing the idea that simply claiming you're in the majority opinion makes it the correct opinion.

I bet if you polled a billion Chinese people they'd support the idea of killing all the protesters in Hong Kong right now. So I guess doing that would be the right decision because "majority".


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> No it's ridiculing the idea that simply claiming you're in the majority opinion makes it the correct opinion.
> 
> I bet if you polled a billion Chinese people they'd support the idea of killing all the protesters in Hong Kong right now. So I guess doing that would be the right decision because "majority".


Why are you trying to shit on what others enjoy?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

The Lapsed Fan is dead. Orange Cassidy killed them


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geez.... just watched that David Starr / OC match

The guy is clearly more than comedy - he can go

I almost had a little tear in my eye when the fans pushed the rope for a rope break - he got them solid invested

Wrestling is an art.... he is just a different type of artist


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

guys I can understand not liking his gimmick the way it is now. but I am 100% sure he is going to work around it, modify it and tone down the "lazy" part because it's just a 2 hours show and he won't get 30 minutes. 
but he is a charismatic , good looking guy, who can wrestle, not just doing big spots. no he can wrestle, he sells right, moves right and make the moves feel important. he does down to the ground wrestling with chain locks and plays the submission part very well. 
if he plays his gimmick right and does his thing he will be way more popular than we think.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Seems like the kind of cunt that I would hate.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Draykorinee said:


> Seems like the kind of cunt that I would hate.


He's fun. As someone said, watch the match he had with Starr.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Beatles123 said:


> He's fun. As someone said, watch the match he had with Starr.


He could do a 5 star match and it won't stop me hating his gimmick, same with the Ryan prick.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Geez.... just watched that David Starr / OC match
> 
> The guy is clearly more than comedy - he can go
> 
> ...


same, I thought he would be a good comedy but after this match nahhh he can be way more. his gimmick is innovative, he just needs to tone it down and only use it as mind games so it doesn't get tiring. in the ring? he is fucking good, his selling is on point and he can go. he is a great wrestler


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I know it's hard for you to understand, but you don't have to agree with every damn thing AEW does. It makes you a sheep. Might as well just type Baa, baa, baa, baa...
> 
> Orange Cassidy was a shit hire. Marko Stunt is shit with JB/Lucha.


And you wonder why people said you're an AEWWE person dear god.

You are allowed to dislike the OC hire hell I also disliked the Marko Stunt hire he wasn't someone I personally wanted to see get picked up by the company but there's a big difference between how I handled that and what you are doing here. I was actually respectful rather than shitting on the people who disagreed with me like you are doing and funny enough I didn't get any hate sent my way for how I shared my opinion on Marko Stunt from the people who do like him and liked the signing how peculiar (though then again I'm a nobody maybe no one even read it :lol)

So before you go to the sheep comments maybe have a bit of self awareness about the fact that maybe it's not the opinion people are giving you shit for but the presentation of said opinion.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Draykorinee said:


> He could do a 5 star match and it won't stop me hating his gimmick, same with the Ryan prick.


He's a fun character. Not like Ryan at all to be fair and I like Ryan.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Joey Ryan fucking sucks, lets not compare him to Orange.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is Joey that cock dude? If so, he can fuck off.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, that's him. 

He blows


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I’m kinda floored by the amount of hate around here whenever AEW does something a little different. Then again, I shouldn’t be. Some people take all the fun out of this shit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m kinda floored by the amount of hate around here whenever AEW does something a little different. Then again, I shouldn’t be. Some people take all the fun out of this shit.


The hate is like...... :datass ..... whatever....

Let’s all have a little OC in our lives 

Ps> OC shirts vs WWE OC shirts 

Should just copy them and kinda make design knockoffs

Edit: his current shirt is amazing - i might get that actually


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151583021956567040


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm not hating on AeW, I like waht I've seen, but I've not seen anything but stupid shit from Orange. Linking a good match doesn't make up for the gimmick, Isaac Yankum could have put on a 5* and it would still be a gimmick I don't like.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Guess what I had with my breakfast, guys?

Some OJ....and it was...

*FRESH

LY

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZED!* :yoshi

Man, these past few weeks have been awesome for me. Banjo is in Smash, FF7 Tifa reveal, Rediscovering my creative muses, lots of good-ass alternative wrestling and now one of my favorite acts is in my current favorite company! :sodone

I understand that some won't like it, but for me this is great. I'm super hyped, and I'm not even being ironic. kada

(Excuse me if this is over the top. I'm just happy this morning. Not trying to taunt anyone unhappy with this.)


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

I love this signing.

Cassidy is different than anything out there now, you can get really creative with the stuff you can do with him.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m kinda floored by the amount of hate around here whenever AEW does something a little different. Then again, I shouldn’t be. Some people take all the fun out of this shit.


sincerely? don't get too worked up about it lol. it used to happen to me, all the fun taken away because I watched the shows while being on internet. I went back and watched them again without the twitter and the WF? guess what it's muuuch more enjoyable. 
as for Cassidy it's like I said, he isn't just a gimmick he actually hit all the marks of a good wrestler, workrate? fucking check ( he can sell, hit hard like a fucker and deliver the moves in a believable way while making them feel important), charisma? flowing all over his damn body and finally he just look good. 
that's why it works, because he is actually a good wrestler overall, 
I say it here, if he can adapt and tone down his thing and like Naito use it as a way to piss his opponent off while showing his wrestling skill, he is going to get way bigger than any of use can imagine.


----------



## FrankAndersson (May 26, 2019)

I think I get it now. Cody is hiring:

1. Friends.
2. Midgets who won't make him look short.
3. Skinny fucks who won't make him look skinny.

Not saying everyone needs to look like Braun Strowman but a little size would benefit this roster, not more indy geeks.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

MJF said:


> Could always appeal to a **** like you instead, I suppose.
> 
> But why do that?


get way more viewers...



Donnie said:


> I feel like I should post the Orange/Starr match to shut Mr Red up, but it wont do any good.
> 
> Fuck it
> 
> ...


you mean when actually takes it seriously?:surprise:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Donnie said:


> :wow Wasn't expecting that. Between this and finding out you like Darby :mark
> 
> Have you seen these?
> 
> ...


I haven't, I'm going to check these out later.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

FrankAndersson said:


> I think I get it now. Cody is hiring:
> 
> 1. Friends.
> 2. Midgets who won't make him look short.
> ...


Okay, what talented big men are currently working as free agents? Because that's what they have to pull from.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Just swagger and ryback

And i’ve a feeling they’ll be working with both



JerryMark said:


> get way more viewers...


Wait.... are you saying you’re a..... casual?


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wait.... are you saying you’re a..... casual?


i'm a fan. a lapsed fan but just a fan.


believe me, there's plenty of hardcore fans that are lapsed...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheDraw said:


> YAWN
> 
> How is that entertaining? I could do that. No need to sign this guy who has 0 talent. ZERO
> 
> ...


Because it's variety someone who can break up the seriousness. These characters have places. If it's not your cup of tea cool, I'm all for it though


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Draykorinee said:


> I'm not hating on AeW, I like waht I've seen, but I've not seen anything but stupid shit from Orange. Linking a good match doesn't make up for the gimmick, Isaac Yankum could have put on a 5* and it would still be a gimmick I don't like.


Hey fair enough man not your cup of tea though do check out the match with Starr at least cause that is a good one and can show what happens when he is made to get serious rather than being the lazy prick his gimmick is designed to be initially (which is a gimmick I like but only in very small doses with it being so different but it's an incredibly easy one to overexpose if they are not careful about how they handle it as well)


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Donnie said:


> I feel like I should post the Orange/Starr match to shut Mr Red up, but it wont do any good.
> 
> Fuck it
> 
> ...


That's the thing, if you don't think about the gimmick, you find out he's a very good wrestler. 

Anyways, even if AEW is trying to be more wrestling based than WWE, you still need to have comedy acts like Orange to go along with you're more serious stuff. In wresting, just like ice cream, you need different flavors to help out the product. 

Back to Orange, I can't wait to be squeezed. :mark


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Donnie said:


> :wow Wasn't expecting that. Between this and finding out you like Darby :mark
> 
> Have you seen these?


Well will ya look at that -- a couple of indy geeks using psychology. Who'da thunk.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I wonder how Tony Khan felt when he saw that they lost money on the Bleacher Report shows and the "Elite" had just signed Marko Stunt and were going to sign this goofball?
Orange Cassidy might be okay, MIGHT BE OKAY, if he's the one and only overt comedy guy on the roster. The thing is, they've got like, 10 comedy angles going. Look at all the people they've got who do comedy shit now, including the Young Bucks and Hadouken Boy and all this other garbage they've do so far? Librarians, Michael Nakazawa, video game characters with "fatality" finishers and "creeper" henchmen that are the putties from Power Rangers, a tag team with somebody behaving like a genuine dinosaur with a smaller wrestler riding him and merchandise referencing Yoshi with Mario is one of the better things they've got going, and that's wacky hijinks, too. How much more comedy bullshit does a 2 hour show need, anyhow?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> I wonder how Tony Khan felt _*when he saw that they lost money on the Bleacher Report shows *_and the "Elite" had just signed Marko Stunt and were going to sign this goofball?
> Orange Cassidy might be okay, MIGHT BE OKAY, if he's the one and only overt comedy guy on the roster. The thing is, they've got like, 10 comedy angles going. Look at all the people they've got who do comedy shit now, including the Young Bucks and Hadouken Boy and all this other garbage they've do so far? Librarians, Michael Nakazawa, video game characters with "fatality" finishers and "creeper" henchmen that are the putties from Power Rangers, a tag team with somebody behaving like a genuine dinosaur with a smaller wrestler riding him and merchandise referencing Yoshi with Mario is one of the better things they've got going, and that's wacky hijinks, too. How much more comedy bullshit does a 2 hour show need, anyhow?


What are you referencing here? Any sources?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

https://comicbook.com/wwe/2019/08/0...br-live-free-fyter-fest-fight-for-the-fallen/

They lost money on the B/R stream for FyterFest and Fight for the Fallen.



> "In terms of putting shows out there for free, we took a bath financially on that and I took a big hit," Khan said.
> "And I was willing to do it as a company because I believed in our brand of wrestling."


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

He says they took a knock when putting shows out for free.

I mean, that is kinda expected, right? And was his call - just as i am guessing he signed off on signing OC


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> He says they took a knock when putting shows out for free.
> 
> I mean, that is kinda expected, right? And was his call - just as i am guessing he signed off on signing OC


Yeah, I’m scratching my head here — those shows were free on BR. I gotta think he knew he wouldn’t be making a profit from it. :lol


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

zrc said:


> wrestling is a circus.


Agreed, even most of the fans are carnies. Great signing by the way. Dude is hilarious. Some people need to lighten up. Just because the humor in WWE is god awful and fueled by an out of touch, senile, has-been, not all comedy acts are terrible. I mean look at some sarcastic reply's about his "brute strength" and how he's a killer etc. Dude is going to be over. Also realize not everyone is going to Main Event right out of the gates.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Terminus said:


> Agreed, even most of the fans are carnies. Great signing by the way. Dude is hilarious. Some people need to lighten up. Just because the humor in WWE is god awful and fueled by an out of touch, senile, has-been, not all comedy acts are terrible. I mean look at some sarcastic reply's about his "brute strength" and how he's a killer etc. Dude is going to over. *Also realize not everyone is going to Main Event right out of the gates.*


Also, There's more to wrestling than just the main event.

Also, As someone else said. We get an actual character wrestling with a unique gimmick and people shit all over it. Isn't this what people have been wanting out of wrestling?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Fyter and FftF were offered free for the sole purpose of audience analytics - to see which areas had the most interest and then used that info to choose the first cities to run television from - DC, Boston and Philly. Probably all the shows through November will be chosen based on those stats. After that they'll have television rating info to base their choices on. 

The loss there was investment in the fan interest data. If it leads to a successful television launch and sold out shows early than it was worth the loss "investment".


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah And pushing silly niche indie gimmick shit about how powerful and violent this goof is is the antithesis of geek. I get it you think you're in on the joke - but you're part of the joke. Only nobody is laughing at it or the hiring except WWE today.
> 
> Worst day for AEW since the CBR debacle at DoN. And at least the CBR could be glossed over by the rest of that card. This is stand alone in all it's glory horrid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Man, Detroit...calm down. :Hutz We can like different things.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Beatles123 said:


> Man, Detroit...calm down. :Hutz We can like different things.


The problem is the garbage you seem to enjoy disrespects the entire wrestling industry.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Arktik said:


> The problem is the garbage you seem to enjoy disrespects the entire wrestling industry.


That is an opinion you are indeed allowed to have.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

I don't understand what's funny or entertaining about a wrestler doing weak slow attacks. 

ppl bantering "omg he's overpowered" as a joke I roll my eyes..

I'm hoping the perception of how many ppl are interested in him is exhagerrated online.

And I pray the ratings tank whenever orange, havok or janella are on TV and the elite and khan snap out of their bubble and stop catering to indy shit. Lapsed fan oh please, lapsed fans are not indy fans. indy fans are the lowest in terms of ability to please, they like everything and anything, cater to them and good luck succeeding.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Swan-San said:


> indy fans are the lowest in terms of ability to please, they like everything and anything, ...


And the problem with that is ... ???


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> That is an opinion you are indeed allowed to have.


Why do fans talk like they are actually part of the industry

That mong bean thinks he’s cornette or something - ‘disrespecting the business’

Gettafuckouttahere - glad he’s on my ignore list..... so I won’t even see a reply 

But like..... :datass ...... whatever


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> And the problem with that is ... ???


i'm not insulting. The answer to your question was in my original post.

Cater to the easiest to please and you'll lose out on the rest.

Cater to the harder to please and you'll still attract the easily entertained aka indy fans.


----------



## FrankAndersson (May 26, 2019)

In the past, wrestlers were one of a kind tough men. In the present, any un-trained toothpick sized fan who wants to call themselves a wrestler can be signed to a contract. It’s a fucking mockery that’s what it is. I don’t need to watch a show were I’m more believable as an athleet than those who are performning.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

FrankAndersson said:


> In the past, wrestlers were one of a kind tough men. In the present, any un-trained toothpick sized fan who wants to call themselves a wrestler can be signed to a contract. It’s a fucking mockery that’s what it is. I don’t need to watch a show were I’m more believable as an athleet than those who are performning.


Then.... don't watch?

Who gives a shit.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Swan-San said:


> *I don't understand what's funny or entertaining about a wrestler doing weak slow attacks. *
> 
> ……….indy fans are the lowest in terms of ability to please, they like everything and anything, cater to them and good luck succeeding.


You don’t seem to understand much about Indy wrestling fans as well!



FrankAndersson said:


> In the past


Where you should stay.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Swan-San said:


> i'm not insulting. The answer to your question was in my original post.
> 
> Cater to the easiest to please and you'll lose out on the rest.
> 
> Cater to the harder to please and you'll still attract the easily entertained aka indy fans.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's the official render to rub some salt in the wounds


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Yeah, I’m scratching my head here — those shows were free on BR. I gotta think he knew he wouldn’t be making a profit from it. :lol


Well he said he was willing to do it, so that statement to me reads he knew, it was basically paying for advertising for the company.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

The fact OC is working some of you into a tizzy is proof enough he is a good signing. Cassidy has a actual unique character that's not smiling geek who's happy to be here like half the wwe roster and you still bitch. The gimmick does need to be tweak a bit for a national tv audience but fuck me OC is someone who I could actually see be a big star in the old WCW and attitude era.

As for the disrespecting the business bs, Harley Race was once described as killing the business when he broke in and WWE had some of the most over characters be a undead wizard and a guy with 4 different personalities so gtfo with that stupid ass argument


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

They will need lower tier guys for their roster. It's not like what he is now, is what he's going to be for the rest of his career. Good chance he could be one of those diamond-in-the-rough guys who could surprise us in a few years. I could be wrong about it but at least they are trying it with someone. AEW is going to go through growing pains and this is one of those things.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

To be honest.....

OC reminds me of Christian

I said it! Fan favourite incoming guaranteed


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

How could they?!! He is an absolute savage and he's just gonna end up injuring their entire roster with those brutally vicious kicks, they are taking this too far


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Swan-San said:


> I don't understand what's funny or entertaining about a wrestler doing weak slow attacks.
> 
> ppl bantering "omg he's overpowered" as a joke I roll my eyes..
> 
> ...


There's a whole lot of ego in this post.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

A lot of peeps knowing better.... meanwhile, AEW will be selling out their next two shows

And i’ll be left a giggling mess again 

Or like..... :datass .... whatever


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Cassidy is my favorite signing. Love it. He's got the tranquilo we need.

:naito


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

AverageJoe9 said:


> The fact OC is working some of you into a tizzy is proof enough he is a good signing.


By that argument the Librarians are great signings as well?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ultron said:


> By that argument the Librarians are great signings as well?


People just didn’t like the librarians after they saw them a few times. They’re getting spun up into an absolute frenzy just over the announcement of OC’s signing, which I’m finding hilarious.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Bad signing. The gimmick isn't funny or usefull at all.

This is the kind of gimmick that can get (somewhat) over in a small indy environment but it'll never work with a (hopefully) wider audience in TNT.

Let's see how they'll use him but signings like this make me believe in Cody's saying that they'll be true to "who got them there" and while that may be ok, it will probably fail to attract new or lapsed fans.

They'll still have a lot of credit, they've been proven successful so far, but these kind of signings make me worried as I have big hopes for AEW.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

Swan-San said:


> I don't understand what's funny or entertaining about a wrestler doing weak slow attacks.
> 
> ppl bantering "omg he's overpowered" as a joke I roll my eyes..
> 
> ...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

@JerryMark: ‘I hate bad comedy!’

Also @JerryMark:



JerryMark said:


>


:datass Orange Cassidy: ..... Am I a joke to you?


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Reading this thread, you'd think your gimmick gets assigned to you along with your sex at birth.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm actually ok with this signing. For me it makes more sense then Marko Stunt. For most part Orange Cassidy can do what we saw at Double Or Nothing and then guy will hit finisher on him and beat him. It makes him entertaining job guy at times. But here and there we might see Orange Cassidy do roll up pin to beat someone.


That's when the character becomes more interesting. If you have some heel embarrassed after losing to him. Then when heel is beating crap out of Orange Cassidy. It will lead to a big pop from the crowd when he starts to fight back and actually wrestle.


I don't think it's gonna be like the indies. When they do 10 minutes of silly crap with him. It will mostly be quick matches with him doing his act and losing. Or quick matches with him getting surprise upset wins by roll ups. Something like 2 or 3 minute matches. Then every now and then we will get real fight from him. 


The crowd not knowing what their gonna get every week will find it interesting and plenty of people will find his act funny. While people who don't like his act, well he can be looked at as a jobber to them. Either way it's not a big deal he's not gonna be main eventing ppvs or be in many non ppv pre shows. While on tv his comedy matches will be really short and his real matches should get strong reaction from the crowd.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

He can really go! He’s quite the wrestler


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Ehh, I don't dislike him, but personally a little of him and his antics goes a long way. AEW has plenty of weirdos though so he'll fit right in.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, AEW are going to learn the hard way, I guess. And wrestling fans are going to be the ones that end up paying. *Sigh* Maybe someone will get it. I _hope_ Billy Corgan gets together a team that can grab the ears of network executives and let them know that this doesn't _have_ to be what wrestling is. Fuck's sake -- how hard is it to just try half-way seriously to put on a sincere fucking product?



Balls Of Steele said:


> Donnie said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like I should post the Orange/Starr match to shut Mr Red up, but it wont do any good.
> ...


No, you really don’t need comedy acts like Orange Cassidy. Where does this mentality come from? 



The Raw Smackdown said:


> Terminus said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed, even most of the fans are carnies. Great signing by the way. Dude is hilarious. Some people need to lighten up. Just because the humor in WWE is god awful and fueled by an out of touch, senile, has-been, not all comedy acts are terrible. I mean look at some sarcastic reply's about his "brute strength" and how he's a killer etc. Dude is going to over. *Also realize not everyone is going to Main Event right out of the gates.*
> ...


Something not being main event does not mean it has to insult your intelligence. Again, where does this mentality come from? 

And no, people haven’t been craving bad gimmicks. Why would anyone think this is what fans are after? 



Terminus said:


> DetroitRiverPhx said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah And pushing silly niche indie gimmick shit about how powerful and violent this goof is is the antithesis of geek. I get it you think you're in on the joke - but you're part of the joke. Only nobody is laughing at it or the hiring except WWE today.
> ...


An example of someone raising a good point and someone else just dismissing it because it’s too hard to actually come up with something back.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Beatles123 said:
> 
> 
> > That is an opinion you are indeed allowed to have.
> ...


You don’t know they’re not. They’re also correct, so there’s that. 



MJF said:


> FrankAndersson said:
> 
> 
> > In the past, wrestlers were one of a kind tough men. In the present, any un-trained toothpick sized fan who wants to call themselves a wrestler can be signed to a contract. It’s a fucking mockery that’s what it is. I don’t need to watch a show were I’m more believable as an athleet than those who are performning.
> ...


Lol, only wrestling fanatics in 2019 want to put out a show and be all “don’t watch it”. 

Plenty of people won’t be, don’t worry. 



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Swan-San said:
> 
> 
> > i'm not insulting. The answer to your question was in my original post.
> ...


Another example of someone making a good point and people acting like they are just too far above it to give it the time of day.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

OC is going to flop big time. And its not the person portraying the character itself.

I just don't trust AEW annoucers to get the gimmick over. Marvez has no clue and Jim Ross is too old school to understand how to tell the story of what OC is to the viewers.
Ross always has a hard time calling comedy spots. that's where he relied on Lawler


----------



## FrankAndersson (May 26, 2019)

epfou1 said:


> Ross always has a hard time calling comedy spots. that's where he relied on Lawler


Because the man has some fucking integrity.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Lol, AEW are going to learn the hard way, I guess. And wrestling fans are going to be the ones that end up paying. *Sigh* Maybe someone will get it. I _hope_ Billy Corgan gets together a team that can grab the ears of network executives and let them know that this doesn't _have_ to be what wrestling is. Fuck's sake -- how hard is it to just try half-way seriously to put on a sincere fucking product?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a lot of arrogance in your responses, Wood. No one here is "Correct". There is no "Correct" wrestling.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Beatles123 said:


> There's a lot of arrogance in your responses, Wood. No one here is "Correct". There is no "Correct" wrestling.


Yes there is. It’s the work. If you don’t have that you don’t even have wrestling.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf! People are complaining about Comedy? It’s needed during a long show


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Another strange signing. 

What Jim Cornette said about Orange Cassidy:
https://youtu.be/DawtshRJGsc?t=810


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The overexaggeration of some of these responses have been as funny as they have been sad.

Variety has always been key in pro wrestling. At least successful ones. It's why WWE, for all their faults, still exist today in many ways. So AEW isn't allowed to have variety in their talent as well? Look at Marko Stunt. I'm not a fan of his and wasn't a fan of his signing to AEW as well but I understand and know he has fans and people who will enjoy his type of talent. 

Again, the more people realize this isn't AEWWE, the more you can understand that wrestling is more than what you've been told to like and appreciate.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Yes there is. It’s the work. If you don’t have that you don’t even have wrestling.


I'm not going to argue with you, all I'll say is some of us can like OC for what he does without seeing him as such a cancer, and those people are not wrong for doing so. don't yuck someone's yum.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This thread is going to be epic to revisit in one year after everybody starts dick-riding OC


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I'm glad that AEW signed Orange Cassidy because that company could use some damn comedy. Shit lighten up people. Comedy is a good thing sometimes in wrestling.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Mods, keep this thread open.

When Orange predictably gets over, his merch sells as Top 5 and has his own personal fanbase to where WWE will try to sign him away from AEW, I want to quote tweet all these geeks for ever doubting him.

Thanks.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

This is a good signing. Have the complainers even watched any matches of his? He's a good wrestler and the comedy gimmick is hilarious and works well in the low to mid card.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This thread is going to be epic to revisit in one year after everybody starts dick-riding OC


Not a chance. I don't root for talentless hacks

So sad how far standards have fallen.......



WINNING said:


> Mods, keep this thread open.
> 
> When Orange predictably gets over, his merch sells as Top 5 and has his own personal fanbase to where WWE will try to sign him away from AEW, I want to quote tweet all these geeks for ever doubting him.
> 
> Thanks.


Could care less how much he sells of his merch. The guy's gimmick is terrible and he looks like shit. He'll have his indy fanboy fans that will cheer on and support everything he does no matter how dumb and idiotic it is because they don't know any better but the people like me who have the casual fan mindset will tune out real quick after seeing that boy.

It's an insult to wrestling. We all know wrestling is fake, that's why I appreciate the talent that are so good at what they do that they can work good enough to make us forget that this is choreographed for a little bit because their so good at sucking us in to their match. 

Cassidy and other dumb shit like the hadouken bullshit take us out of the matches. I don't care if you say that today's wrestling is different compared to how it used to be because that's still no excuse.

God wrestling sucks so much today. Talent have absolutely no clue what their doing in the ring and cant put on great matches that tell a story and have psychology. Instead they need cheap pops by doing stupid shit to get over with indy fans. Nobody else but IWC and indy fans think that stuff is good.

Glad you're not running any wrestling shows. Hmmph



ZSJ said:


> This is a good signing. Have the complainers even watched any matches of his? He's a good wrestler and the comedy gimmick is hilarious and works well in the low to mid card.


What exactly is so hilarious about him just standing around throwing strikes with no power? Seen it once seen it a million times. People are complaining for a reason.

I've seen him wrestle. He's nothing special. His fans on here that mention his wrestling ability make it sound like he's the second coming of Bret Hart or something lol. Hopefully will be used as nothing more than a jobber that's squashed in under 2 minutes.

No need to waste tv time with this guy. Hell, looking at him he should be jobbing out to local jobbers.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks, Russo. We'll take your concerns into consideration. :dino


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This thread is going to be epic to revisit in one year after everybody starts dick-riding OC


I liked him before it was cool to like him, or whatever.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The melt-ups in this thread are glorious :lol


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Honestly that signing announcement was cringe


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Lol, AEW are going to learn the hard way, I guess. And wrestling fans are going to be the ones that end up paying. *Sigh* Maybe someone will get it. I _hope_ Billy Corgan gets together a team that can grab the ears of network executives and let them know that this doesn't _have_ to be what wrestling is. Fuck's sake -- how hard is it to just try half-way seriously to put on a sincere fucking product?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why are you suddenly so aggressively against these signings. I'm not saying you gotta be a fan of them as I can see why people wouldn't be (as mentioned I was not for Marko Stunt) but there's a good chunk of people at least on here who are entertained by Cassidy and he got a decent pop when he came out and did his shtick in the battle royal so it's not like he's unpopular he's just also not everyone's cup of tea which is fair so acting like he's a potential company ruining signing and trying to act like he's insulting the intelligence of every viewer cause he's a comedy character you personally don't find funny is over the top in my view. 

Disliking him is ok saying why you dislike him is also ok even if you're a little aggressive about it (Someone in this thread used aggressive language but it was just to say they weren't a fan of the signing and they didn't overblow it so got no issues with them can't remember who though and too lazy to check :lol) but trying to act like you are inherently correct about the situation and the people who like him are wrong isn't cause there is no inherently correct. You aren't a fan but as pointed out in my first paragraph plenty of people are so do you think they're all bad wrestling fans for liking this thing you personally think is bad? It's just an opinion in the end we aren't going to moan at you for having one (Or at least I wont obviously can't speak for everyone) just don't treat it like it is a fact and put down the people who disagree. (This goes for everyone and the fact it's the second time I've had to make such an obvious point concerns me)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Beatles123 said:
> 
> 
> > There's a lot of arrogance in your responses, Wood. No one here is "Correct". There is no "Correct" wrestling.
> ...


Quite frankly you are coming off rude and arrogant. Just cause you don't like something does not mean it ain't wrestling. People like you and Cornette need to accept that. Your opinion on something ain't fact.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


Line from OC in here kind of sums up how I think they view things, which doesn’t hold true for me at least:

“I figure if I’m having fun, then everybody in the audience is having fun.”

I, for one, do not find his comedy, for the most part, to be fun. And I think some of the AEW crew have the idea that they are here to amuse themselves and that’s going to amuse everyone and take them along for the ride. The Fyte Fest stuff underscores this.

Only if people in the audience are looking for the ‘sports-based alternative to WWE’ — which is how they bill themselves — then they might be turned off by this stuff (especially casuals who they’re trying to draw in) and instead lose potential audience.

The job isn’t to entertain themselves and hope we are all going want to be part of the in-jokes. It’s to entertain the audience, and that’s going to be much harder to do when that audience becomes the wider TV audience ... especially if their comedy just isn’t funny.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Wtf! People are complaining about Comedy? It’s needed during a long show


Comedy is in effect, not in intention. This gimmick isn’t funny and breaks the reality and tone of what you’re doing. If it’s comedy, it’s bad comedy. 



WINNING said:


> The overexaggeration of some of these responses have been as funny as they have been sad.
> 
> Variety has always been key in pro wrestling. At least successful ones. It's why WWE, for all their faults, still exist today in many ways. So AEW isn't allowed to have variety in their talent as well? Look at Marko Stunt. I'm not a fan of his and wasn't a fan of his signing to AEW as well but I understand and know he has fans and people who will enjoy his type of talent.
> 
> Again, the more people realize this isn't AEWWE, the more you can understand that wrestling is more than what you've been told to like and appreciate.


You just compared them to WWE and then said it isn’t AEWWE. Which one is it? Because signing Marko Stunt is a lot like signing Hornswoggle. I don’t think there is even anything as bad as signing Orange Cassidy. 

It’s also quite troll-like that people are talking about the “blow-ups”. It’s a sneaky way of discrediting people’s opinions on their face. I haven’t read everything, but no one seems to be blowing up. They’re just pointing out this is stupid.

Ironically, it’s the fans of this sort of self-conscious reality-breaking stuff that seem to be on the “we’re told to like it” train. I think the point of the people criticizing this are actually saying wrestling doesn’t need to be as silly as what WWE presents. Going sillier is even more disheartening. 



Beatles123 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Yes there is. It’s the work. If you don’t have that you don’t even have wrestling.
> ...


Oh, fuck off, Beatles. This isn’t a kink-shaming thing. This is pointing out that something doesn’t make sense from a narrative perspective. Why would you hire a fighter that doesn’t want to be there and puts his hands in his pockets? It’s a fundamentally bad starting point for a story. 



Jman55 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, AEW are going to learn the hard way, I guess. And wrestling fans are going to be the ones that end up paying. *Sigh* Maybe someone will get it. I _hope_ Billy Corgan gets together a team that can grab the ears of network executives and let them know that this doesn't _have_ to be what wrestling is. Fuck's sake -- how hard is it to just try half-way seriously to put on a sincere fucking product?
> ...


An opinion is like whether or not you prefer strawberry or vanilla. But you can’t claim that eating tons of ice-cream every day is good for you is a valid opinion. 

The Orange Cassidy gimmick defeats the very purpose of the work, which is to go out there and try to win a match. That’s not my opinion. That’s what it _is_. The only people who like this are the people that are fanatical about wrestling that they kept watching it compulsively even after the average wrestling fan gave up on it for being shit. They like it because it mocks the thing that has insulted their intelligence for the better part of two decades now. It’s an escape from the mundanity of modern wrestling because it points out that wrestling is shit. LOL! Guess what? The people who already know that aren’t going to be impressed by that. This is the sort of shit that got them to turn off bad wrestling in the first place. 

AEW’s audience is a cult, and it’s going to remain a cult if all they do is cater to the people who like the taste of spiked Kool-Aid.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Comedy is in effect, not in intention. This gimmick isn’t funny and breaks the reality and tone of what you’re doing. If it’s comedy, it’s bad comedy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not the reason we like it at all. I don't know how you're seeing liking him as this unfotgivable sin. We disagree with your assesment, so maybe there isnt a right or wrong to this.

Why tell me to fuck off, by the way? That wasn't needed.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't drink Kool-Aid, dudes. I drink Freshly Squeezed Orange Cassidy :cozy


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

New Japan Pro-wrestling is seen as a serious, sports-oriented wrestling product and they also have sideshow comedy wrestlers like Tokyo Pimp and Toru Yano. It's fine, it'll work smoothly, stop whining


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Comedy is in effect, not in intention. This gimmick isn’t funny and breaks the reality and tone of what you’re doing. If it’s comedy, it’s bad comedy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok yeah I was trying to approach this reasonably but you're clearly on a high horse here and though I completely understand where you're coming from with why you think the way you do putting down the fans that like him just cause you feel this way is a plain shitty move no matter how reasonable the actual point you make about him is (which is a reasonable point which is why it's more infuriating as you've buried a legitimate argument under insults and pointless shitting on his fans meaning no one will give your actual argument the time of day when it could have made for a good debate)

As a response to your actual point I just find the mannerisms funny and to me that's all I want from a low card rarely appearing comedy character. They do have a place in wrestling it is still a form of entertainment and because of people being aware it's fake you can't take it TOO seriously (though should be mostly serious) it needs to be enjoyable as well. Now granted as I mentioned Cassidy isn't close to for everyone he is a very niche guy through his gimmick no matter how good he is cause the nature of the gimmick alone can turn people off for perfectly fair reasons. I'm just not one of those people I happen to enjoy it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

They sign Orange Cassidy on Wed

Friday both their next 2 shows Sell-out

Logical conclusion = OC sold out Philly and Boston

Prove me wrong you mong beans!! Mwhahahahahaaaahahahhahaaa


......


Or like.......

..... whatever


:datass


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They sign Orange Cassidy on Wed
> 
> Friday both their next 2 shows Sell-out
> 
> ...


How can anybody possibly argue with that logic. :lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> How can anybody possibly argue with that logic. :lmao


True Strong Style from the OC


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> True Strong Style from the OC


ease up, man. This isnt rants and some might take that as trolling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> ease up, man. This isnt rants and some might take that as trolling.


Eh...... whatever 


:datass


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Eh...... whatever
> 
> 
> :datass


Listen, I'm on your side but there's no need to get in trouble by going a little too far.

Anyway:



Saintpat said:


> Line from OC in here kind of sums up how I think they view things, which doesn’t hold true for me at least:
> 
> “I figure if I’m having fun, then everybody in the audience is having fun.”
> 
> ...


What if we DO find it funny, though? Are the ones that do any less right or wrong than you? 

OC is right: If someone is truly themselves, it rubs off. For most people it has worked for him so far.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The Wood said:


> You just compared them to WWE and then said it isn’t AEWWE. Which one is it? Because signing Marko Stunt is a lot like signing Hornswoggle. I don’t think there is even anything as bad as signing Orange Cassidy.
> 
> It’s also quite troll-like that people are talking about the “blow-ups”. It’s a sneaky way of discrediting people’s opinions on their face. I haven’t read everything, but no one seems to be blowing up. They’re just pointing out this is stupid.
> 
> Ironically, it’s the fans of this sort of self-conscious reality-breaking stuff that seem to be on the “we’re told to like it” train. I think the point of the people criticizing this are actually saying wrestling doesn’t need to be as silly as what WWE presents. Going sillier is even more disheartening.


No matter how much pseudo-analysis you try to make, your opinion is still your opinion and isn't a fact. Hell, it isn't even the general consensus (no matter if that matters to you or not).

Save the concern trolling for those who don't know better. You know what "AEWWE critics" mean. Those type, you included apparently, want to say that they "support" or "love" AEW but then want to adhere it to the standards WWE has successfully forced and made fans to think it's the correct way of professional wrestling.

If you don't like the AEW product as it stands now, as you have made clear, don't watch it. Trying to act holier than thou about it makes you look like a prick who just wants to cause dissension and confusion amongst wrestling fans who, heaven forbid, are exciting pro wrestling may become interesting again.

Either shit or get off the pot. ut


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AEW shills are just like the WWE shills, defending every stupid move they make no matter what.

Cassidy is a goofball, this signing has zero upside. I get that you need a couple of goofs on the roster, but they're over their quota. The same people that go on the WWEs board and shit on things like Maria and Mike defend this stupid nonsense, very hypocritical. And while I think WWEs product is shit, I'm not so sure AEW is going to be for me either. And while that's fine and all, they can do what they wish and they'll for sure garner some small niche, but they had a chance to attack WWE when it was at it's weakest point in history, and they're probably going to blow it. Well, the Bucks and Cody are gonna make a lot of money and they're going to get their friends paid, so they'll benefit in the end, but I feel bad for Tony Kahn, who took a chance on these guys and pro wrestling and will ultimately wind up being double crossed and taken advantage of.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> AEW shills are just like the WWE shills, defending every stupid move they make no matter what.
> 
> Cassidy is a goofball, this signing has zero upside. I get that you need a couple of goofs on the roster, but they're over their quota. The same people that go on the WWEs board and shit on things like Maria and Mike defend this stupid nonsense, very hypocritical. And while I think WWEs product is shit, I'm not so sure AEW is going to be for me either. And while that's fine and all, they can do what they wish and they'll for sure garner some small niche, but they had a chance to attack WWE when it was at it's weakest point in history, and they're probably going to blow it. *Well, the Bucks and Cody are gonna make a lot of money and they're going to get their friends paid, so they'll benefit in the end, but I feel bad for Tony Kahn, who took a chance on these guys and pro wrestling and will ultimately wind up being double crossed and taken advantage of.*


Somehow you wrote more or less the same what Jim Cornette said this week, but it seems a lot of people share this opinion meanwhile:


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Can we add some size please? Ha


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Who?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Ger said:


> Somehow you wrote more or less the same what Jim Cornette said this week, but it seems a lot of people share this opinion meanwhile:


I've never rolled my eyes so hard in my life. Bunch of dumb nonsense. Last time I ever listen to Cornette.

Like dude it's guys play fighting half naked. How serious do you expect people to take this?


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I've never rolled my eyes so hard in my life. Bunch of dumb nonsense. Last time I ever listen to Cornette.
> 
> Like dude it's guys play fighting half naked. How serious do you expect people to take this?


This mentality is exactly why wrestling sucks today


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

TheDraw said:


> This mentality is exactly why wrestling sucks today


You do not speak for others, and especially not that grump Cornette.



The XL 2 said:


> AEW shills are just like the WWE shills, defending every stupid move they make no matter what..


Gee, You mean like those who bash it no matter what?


And, no matter WHAT exactly? If they do something a loud few don't like, everyone should bash them?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

TheDraw said:


> This mentality is exactly why wrestling sucks today


So if it were taken more serious then you think wrestling would be in a better place?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Like dude it's guys play fighting half naked. How serious do you expect people to take this?


Sure, but what can you take serious then in this level of entertainment? I mean, half of the TV shows and movies are full of characters, which solve their daily life problems with superpowers.
There are so many extremly successful movies and shows out there, where the content is totally ridiculous, and people talk seriously about it. About scripted reality shows, which are taken 100% serious by some people, I don`t even start.
Also you don`t sit in the cinema and start to think about how much time a scene needed to be rendered, in which situation was a stunt man used, etc.

You have people going to magician shows and 99% people there know, that these are tricks. But the magician isn`t exploiting his own business just cause of that and people don`t wanna know. 

Last but not least: if you read a novel, you get into the story and read the book, because you want to know how it will go on. You don`t say yourself: "this is a book, and everything is fictitous and that is all fake".

If some people enjoy every 3 seconds self-exposing wrestling, fine. I got no problem with that. But that is not necessary the kind of wrestling everybody wants to see.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ger said:


> Somehow you wrote more or less the same what Jim Cornette said this week, but it seems a lot of people share this opinion meanwhile:


Lol opinions of Cornette and the person above with Tony Khan being taking advantage of and these guys just hiring their friends are so flawed. People can have their opinion on certain guys on the roster if they want. 


But there's no doubt that AEW had been very very successful so far and don't even have tv yet. No other non WWE wrestling company had seven straight shows of 5,000 to 14,000 tickets sold to their shows or done 100,000 ppv buys with All Out having potential to be bigger. 


Is that success happening because fans know Tony Khan is billionaire. So they want to pay money and make him richer? Or are alot of people just fans of AEW roster. Cornette and others can say what they wants about some of these guys but they all have indie following and fanbases who will be excited to watch guys they saw in indie shows for years on tv.


I know people like Cornette will say well those guys following not big enough and will turn off mainstream viewers. Well that's just BS. Once AEW starts on TNT alot of those 50 year old wrestling fans who watch WWE every week. Will hear about AEW with all Turner marketing and flip channel to AEW. When they try it they will like it or not based off Jericho, Moxley, Cody, Omega, MJF, Pac, Spears, Hangman and Dustin Rhodes.



They aren't gonna say I can't watch this because Orange Cassidy has some 2-3 minute comedy match with Librian. Or Joey Janela had some brawl with Jimmy Havoc with neither having muscles or being in great physical shape. They will see those guys as midcarders or jobbers. Which WWE has been doing that stuff for 30 years. So AEW is bringing in the indie following of these guys. While not pushing them at a level that will turn off mainstream viewers.


10 years ago people were watching WWE because Cena, Orton, Triple H, Taker etc. They didn't say I can't watch this show because Hornswoggle is doing comedy matches or their pushing this MTV reality star in the Miz. The difference from WWE comedy or jobbers. Is AEW guys are actually able to have good matches. People might say oh Marko Stunt, Sonny Kiss, Liberian and Orange Cassidy suck. But if you actually had them wrestle each other for 10 minute it would be entertaining match. Same goes with guy like Janela/Havoc. You wouldnt look at either and say these are main event talents. But both guys put on very entertaining matches. This is something you don't get from mid card guys or jobbers in another company.


But at the end of the day people are gonna watch AEW for their top guys. Everyone else is just filler for midcard or fun matches or segments mixed in. So people complaining about any midcard or job guy signed is making bigger deal then it really is big picture wise.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

imthegame19 said:


> Lol opinions of Cornette and the person above with Tony Khan being taking advantage of and these guys just hiring their friends are so flawed. People can have their opinion on certain guys on the roster if they want.


Cornette spoke personally with Khan and works in the business. So I don`t see, why is opinion should be worth less than mine and yours. Just saying.



imthegame19 said:


> Is that success happening because fans know Tony Khan is billionaire. So they want to pay money and make him richer? Or are alot of people just fans of AEW roster.


Tony hired these people and put a lot of wrestlers together. Without his money there had been no AEW on this level. So in the very end, people watch AEW because he is billionaire.




imthegame19 said:


> I know people like Cornette will say well those guys following not big enough and will turn off mainstream viewers. Well that's just BS. Once AEW starts on TNT alot of those 50 year old wrestling fans who watch WWE every week. Will hear about AEW with all Turner marketing and flip channel to AEW. When they try it they will like it or not based off Jericho, Moxley, Cody, Omega, MJF, Pac, Spears, Hangman and Dustin Rhodes.


The same thing we heard when WCW bought all the names.  Btw ... Cornette watched the product so far and said good and bad things. The "good" stuff is mostly cut out of the shortcuts. I never heard him saying from the beginning, that AEW won`t work. Some of his hints (especially how to introduce people better) were pretty good, in my opinion.




imthegame19 said:


> They aren't gonna say I can't watch this because Orange Cassidy has some 2-3 minute comedy match with Librian. Or Joey Janela had some brawl with Jimmy Havoc with neither having muscles or being in great physical shape. They will see those guys as midcarders or jobbers.


Then comes the guy with the baby oil and then comes Marco Stunt, etc. etc. It is not like these kind of people are hard to get, so why does AEW fill up their roster with them in advance? 




imthegame19 said:


> Which WWE has been doing that stuff for 30 years.


Why doing the same stuff like WWE? I read that argument pretty often and I dont get it. 




imthegame19 said:


> But at the end of the day people are gonna watch AEW for their top guys. Everyone else is just filler for midcard or fun matches or segments mixed in. So people complaining about any midcard or job guy signed is making bigger deal then it really is big picture wise.


Could be. The strange midcarders are the thing AEW presented us first in that Battle Royal and they hire one after another. We will see what really is on TV.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ger said:


> Cornette spoke personally with Khan and works in the business. So I don`t see, why is opinion should be worth less than mine and yours. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Cornette but his way of thinking how wrestling has to be is outdated. At the end of the day being over is what matters. All the guys AEW were very over in the indies and put on entertaining matches. 


It doesn't matter if they were comedy acts, flippy wrestlers or hardcore guys. They have a indie following like them or not. His theory is that won't work in the mainstream. 


Maybe it will or maybe it won't. But none of those guys are gonna ruin product in midcarders or jobbers. Also WCW was very successful for a while. If anything AEW is focus on finding indie talent and developing them. They want to be different and not have same type of wrestler with all similar gimmicks. 


Which is why were having this conversation. Say what you want about these guys but there all very different looks and different comedy acts. While comedy acts in WWE are all the same. Drake Maverick is funny because? He's small and wants to be 24-7. R-Truth is funny because he's a idiot and does stupid stuff. WWE comedy characters are funny because their idiots. There nothing else about them character wise that makes them funny. 


As for being like WCW only Jericho and Moxley were guys who were major players in WWE the last few years and Moxley was known as Ambrose there. 


Also nobody buying a ticket because Tony Khan rich. They are paying to the roster he put together. The roster that people like to question is been a major success. 



Also AEW isn't copying WWE they are adding their own style of comedy characters and not shoving it down our throat with multiple segments per show. There's a time and place for fun in AEW. So far one match per show that includes some comedy characters in it. Rest of the shows have been serious wrestling matches. 


As for signing Orange Cassidy and Mark Stunt now. They first wrestled for the company in May and just recently signed them with tv coming. So they didn't rush to sign them. These guys are very popular on Indies and have following on internet. 


You really think Cody,Bucks and Omega are just hiring their friends? When have those guys done stuff with Orange Cassidy? Heck Jungle Boy said he never met Cody and they called him. Nobody in AEW was friends with Darby Allin. 


Just because they seem like questionable signings using the excuse that they must be friends as the reason they are getting hired is idiotic theory by Cornette and just his way of bashing them. Even though he never mentions how well AEW is doing selling out show after show with this roster. Who he claims Tony Khan is getting ripped off with lol.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

DEAR GOD, you fucking know wrestling is on AGONY when you have 24 page thread about a geek comedy character who is prob not even going be taken seriously by the company.

Dear smarks, have some fucking respect for yourselves.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Soul Rex said:


> DEAR GOD, you fucking know wrestling is on AGONY when you have 24 page thread about a geek comedy character who is prob not even going be taken seriously by the company.
> 
> Dear smarks, have some fucking respect for yourselves.


You are in a wrestling forum and reading all this. Maybe you should rethink your own situation. 



imthegame19 said:


> Also nobody buying a ticket because Tony Khan rich. They are paying to the roster he put together. The roster that people like to question is been a major success.


No. It is because he is rich by family AND spent his money for this.
There are multiple motivations to buy a ticket (wanted to see Moxley, wanted to see the WWE threat etc., etc.). But all of these reasons are just possible, because Tony spent a lot of money from outside to have his playfield wrestling company. Without that money, he would not have done it and there were no threat for WWE (moneywise) and no alternatve program and no serious AEW.
Therefore, yes, people buy tickets, because Tony got the money and spents it for this project.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ger said:


> No. It is because he is rich by family AND spent his money for this.
> There are multiple motivations to buy a ticket (wanted to see Moxley, wanted to see the WWE threat etc., etc.). But all of these reasons are just possible, because Tony spent a lot of money from outside to have his playfield wrestling company. Without that money, he would not have done it and there were no threat for WWE (moneywise) and no alternatve program and no serious AEW.
> Therefore, yes, people buy tickets, because Tony got the money and spents it for this project.


Who cares how he put it together. The fact is, he put it together, and now there’s a lot of interest in it. His approach is that the best chance for success is to come in with a big splash, and the only way to do that is to have a lot of resources to be ready to throw behind it. So from that perspective, yeah, he’s managed to generate a lot of interest _in part_ because he’s got the resources to do so. But the bottom line is, you still have to offer a product that fans are interested in, and so far he’s done that exceedingly well. But people are buying tickets up because they like what he’s selling. All his money has done is bring awareness of it to more fans. 

To say fans are only buying because of his money is kinda dumb, actually. Every new venture needs startup funding; the bigger the venture, the more funding is needed. That’s just a normal rule of just about any business. The difference is who makes the best use of the resources available to them, whether it’s their own resources or those of outside investors.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Ger said:


> You are in a wrestling forum and reading all this. Maybe you should rethink your own situation.


You may be right.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

You guys make me laugh. Whatever gets all of you through your day. I'll be enjoying the competitive wrestlers, the weird wrestlers, the violent wrestlers and yes the conedy wrestlers. 


All in which make a wrestling company be. Go watch ROH if you need a boring production. 

Hugs and kisses too all


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> You do not speak for others, and especially not that grump Cornette.
> 
> Gee, You mean like those who bash it no matter what?
> 
> ...


No one is bashing it "no matter what." Who hated the Cody/Dustin match? The Moxley and Jericho signings? Every so called AEW "hater" has nothing bad to say about MJF. They're bashing what they perceive to be silly shit. So clearly that's bullshit, no one is bashing them no matter what.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ger said:


> No. It is because he is rich by family AND spent his money for this.
> There are multiple motivations to buy a ticket (wanted to see Moxley, wanted to see the WWE threat etc., etc.). But all of these reasons are just possible, because Tony spent a lot of money from outside to have his playfield wrestling company. Without that money, he would not have done it and there were no threat for WWE (moneywise) and no alternatve program and no serious AEW.
> Therefore, yes, people buy tickets, because Tony got the money and spents it for this project.


We are past the point now for shows to still be selling like they are for those reasons above. People arent spending money on consistent basis to go see wrestling show unless there's a lot of people on the roster they want to see. Let's not forget All In last year sold out and did 50k in PPV buys without Khan money or guy like Moxley around too. So yes Khan money brought these guys into the company.



But he could have spent that money on different wrestlers and the company not be as successful. That's the point and debunks what Cornette is saying. Which is AEW VPs ripped off Tony Khan and they are bringing in wrestlers who are their friends etc. 


AEW fans love Moxley, Jericho, Omega, Cody, MJF, Hangman, Pac, Spears, Young Bucks, Lucha Bros, SCU, Jungle Boy/Luchasurous, Private Party, Best Friends, Darby Allin, Joey Janela and plenty of fans think Marko Stunt/Sonny Kiss are good wrestlers and Orange Cassidy is funny. It has nothing to do with AEW VPs signing all their friends to hang out and play wrestling. They brought in roster who a lot fans like and are willing to pay to see.


Fact are Cornette is in war of words battle with guys like Bucks, Omega, Janela and Havoc etc. So he's gonna come up with these theories and say this crap about them. But until AEW starts not being super successful. Well Jim just looks like a angry old man who's running his big fat mouth.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Ger said:


> Sure, but what can you take serious then in this level of entertainment? I mean, half of the TV shows and movies are full of characters, which solve their daily life problems with superpowers.
> There are so many extremly successful movies and shows out there, where the content is totally ridiculous, and people talk seriously about it. About scripted reality shows, which are taken 100% serious by some people, I don`t even start.
> Also you don`t sit in the cinema and start to think about how much time a scene needed to be rendered, in which situation was a stunt man used, etc.
> 
> ...


Except OC isn't exposing anything. Hate to break it to you but this business was exposed a long ass time ago so the damage has already been done there. Also, people do talk about those things seriously but heres the thing...people do take it seriousy but at the end of the day people realize it is just entertainment. No reason to get all pissy and entitled about it like some people here do about wrestling. 

Look. You don't have to like OC but all this ridiculous shit being said in this thread is just unnecessary. He's just one act in a sea of many. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> To say fans are only buying because of his money is kinda dumb, actually. Every new venture needs startup funding; the bigger the venture, the more funding is needed. That’s just a normal rule of just about any business.


Don`t start with funding here please, Tony pays this thing, because it is his hobby.




imthegame19 said:


> Fact are Cornette is in war of words battle with guys like Bucks, Omega, Janela and Havoc etc. So he's gonna come up with these theories and say this crap about them. But until AEW starts not being super successful. Well Jim just looks like a angry old man who's running his big fat mouth.


Jim lost weight ages ago and looks pretty normal meanwhile, so you should not call him fat. 
This angry old man thing is, in my observation, the too easy road.



The Raw Smackdown said:


> Except OC isn't exposing anything. Hate to break it to you but this business was exposed a long ass time ago so the damage has already been done there. Also, people do talk about those things seriously but heres the thing...people do take it seriousy but at the end of the day people realize it is just entertainment. No reason to get all pissy and entitled about it like some people here do about wrestling.
> 
> Look. You don't have to like OC but all this ridiculous shit being said in this thread is just unnecessary. He's just one act in a sea of many. It's not a big deal.


Well, I would agree, if Tony himself had not talked about wins and loses count and it should be presented more sportslike. They hired a guy, who is not willing to get his hands out of his pocket.  And we all know, he is not the only guy from this "funny" faction.
You can tolerate all that and say the business was exposed before, but that doesn`t mean, they got to lower the standards even more.

Also, sorry to say that, we switch the standards a lot in this forum. On one side people complain, that titles in wrestling don`t mean a thing and everything is a joke, etc. On the other hand, "protecting" the business is a joke as well. We cannot have both. If that is all a joke, why fighting for a title which was assigned by someone else for marketing reason or personal sympathy.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Like dude it's guys play fighting half naked. How serious do you expect people to take this?


:eyeroll2

Fucking hell. 

First thing son, millions of people take wrestling seriously and it is the tiny tiny minority that like 'comedy' wrestlers over the wreal wrestlers. 

You may enjoy the Santino tea partys or Lashleys sisters segments but 99.9 percent of fans would rather watch Bret Hart vs Steve Austin. 

That quote is exactly why you and people like you are what is wrong with the wrestling industry fans.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ger said:


> Jim lost weight ages ago and looks pretty normal meanwhile, so you should not call him fat.
> This angry old man thing is, in my observation, the too easy road.


It's not easy road it's the truth. Business has changed and people like different stuff these days. He can't accept that and bashes guys because 20 years ago they wouldn't have made it in the wrestling business. But in 2019 fans love these guys. His excuses are it's fad and can't last or work on large scale. But it is working on a large scale. They are selling 5,000 to 14,000 to every show. It's more then just 18-34 males who haven't lost their virginity (as he claimed) who are buying these tickets.


I respect Jim for all the years he's been in the business and I think he's a funny guy. But things change and times change. He's out of touch with what's hot right now and gonna whine and scream that he's not but AEW is proving that he is. It's one thing for him to bash mid card talent like Janela/Havoc(who alot of fans like) or comedy acts like Orange Cassidy or Sonny Kiss. But when he bashes guys like Omega and Bucks. Well it's clear he's out it touch on what fans want in 2019.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ger said:


> Well, I would agree, if Tony himself had not talked about wins and loses count and it should be presented more sportslike. They hired a guy, who is not willing to get his hands out of his pocket.



Wins and loses are going to matter and it will be sports like. Not everyone can win though. So why not hire entertaining guys to play that role. Also Orange Cassidy can wrestle. They will clearly tweek his character a bit for AEW. When maybe he pulls his antics at first and try to get in people head. But he's not going to be doing those antics for 10 plus minute matches on the Indies either. 


He's going to actually be having matches and mixing in those antics. It's not going to be all lazy antics stuff. Remember this is all elite WRESTLING. Every one in the company can work and have good matches. That will include Orange Cassidy.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

I saw another one of his matches right now and jesus christ, I am a fan of strong style, but for fuck sake man, there is a difference between strong style and attempted murder


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162832500361703424


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162832500361703424





















Get used to it.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> No one is bashing it "no matter what." Who hated the Cody/Dustin match? The Moxley and Jericho signings? Every so called AEW "hater" has nothing bad to say about MJF. They're bashing what they perceive to be silly shit. So clearly that's bullshit, no one is bashing them no matter what.


"No one" is a stretch. Just like saying Everyone is praising it. They aren't. There's quite a few things I don't like about AEW/ Its just not enough to panic over.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Not going to lie when I saw a clip of him in the battle royal I thought it was Macklemore.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Gotta love AEW apologists


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

TheDraw said:


> Gotta love AEW apologists


You have no fucking idea what you’re talking about. None. Nobody here is apologizing for shit. Some of us enjoy different stuff than you. You’re gonna have to find some way to come to terms with that. Or not. I don’t really fucking care. But this _is_ the AEW section, where you’re quite likely to run into a few AEW _fans_. Perhaps that little nugget of insight escaped you.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Orange you glad they didn't say CazXL.

_hue hue hue_


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> You have no fucking idea what you’re talking about. None. Nobody here is apologizing for shit. Some of us enjoy different stuff than you. You’re gonna have to find some way to come to terms with that. Or not. I don’t really fucking care. But this _is_ the AEW section, where you’re quite likely to run into a few AEW _fans_. Perhaps that little nugget of insight escaped you.


I think it's people that don't him are the ones that were hoping for a more serious product, they call some of WWE kiddy shit(which it can be at times) then have a different opinion on a guy that wrestles with his hands in his pockets.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Ultron said:


> :eyeroll2
> 
> Fucking hell.
> 
> ...


First of all I don't even like WWE's bullshit version of comedy so don't put that on me. Secondly I understand people want to take Wrestling seriously and that's okay but what you and several others need to understand is that THIS IS JUST ONE FUCKING PERSON. He's not gonna be the whole show and AEW is not going to be funny funny all the time because of him. You got your serious wrestlers in Moxley, Jericho, Omega etc so what's really the problem? Noone is saying you have to like OC or comedy in wrestling in general so what's really the issue? Why are y'all writing AEW off so quickly? Thirdly if anything people like YOU are what's wrong with wrestling because you want everything to be so fucking serious and dangerous. We need variety, we need different things, some serious some comedy and some shit in between. Wrestling is never going to be 100% serious and that's okay. I mean hell if you think about it the very nature of it really doesn't allow it.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Secondly I understand people want to take Wrestling seriously and that's okay but what you and several others need to understand is that THIS IS JUST ONE FUCKING PERSON.


Yes but for his gimmick to work his opponents have to play along with it or he'll look like a fan that's not meant to be in there.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

reyfan said:


> Yes but for his gimmick to work his opponents have to play along with it or he'll look like a fan that's not meant to be in there.


Well isn't that what every wrestler does? What would be the difference here?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

reyfan said:


> Yes but for his gimmick to work his opponents have to play along with it or he'll look like a fan that's not meant to be in there.


so yeah that's how pro-wrestling works

(Y)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

reyfan said:


> The Raw Smackdown said:
> 
> 
> > Secondly I understand people want to take Wrestling seriously and that's okay but what you and several others need to understand is that THIS IS JUST ONE FUCKING PERSON.
> ...


Wait so the rest are hitting each other for real? :monkey


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Remember: You're wrong for liking things others don't according to this topic :lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I might have heard of his name at most once or twice before, i don't know anything about him, i'll check out some stuff later. But just by looking at this thread, it looks like a nice choice.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

MOX said:


> so yeah that's how pro-wrestling works
> 
> (Y)


Exactly, so people that play along with this guy with his hands in his pockets look stupid just like people that jump away from people throwing invisible grenades.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

reyfan said:


> Exactly, so people that play along with this guy with his hands in his pockets look stupid just like people that jump away from people throwing invisible grenades.


Or people who continue running when thrown into the ropes.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Just having a good laugh at everyone in this thread, thank you all. Arguing over a guy weather he should be in a wrestling promotion or not.

My fav part is people acting like they get to dictate what AEW should be. 


I'll say it again, this aint no one trick pony mark indy promotion. Its a big boy league which means it has to cater to the likes of all of us. Whether you like him or not some do. 

Ever heard of the attitude era? It was actually filled to the rim with this shit.


I think people are confusing wwe bad product and kiddy shit with comedy. Comedy os fine its that the entire wwe brand is bad no mather who comes out the door, now its created this tension with wrestling fans. I get it.


Anyways how many times does wins and loses need to be explained to people. This is not a fucking real sport, get that in your head. When a company aay wins and loses matter it means "SOME WRESTLERS" will be competitive and ones fighting for belts will follow that aspect.

A good show can present all aspects well. This is not a action movie its a entertainment movie 


Love you all


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

MJF said:


> Or people who continue running when thrown into the ropes.


Or get scared when Bray Wyatt does his spider walk, because it’s so scary you don’t think about attacking a guy that does a fucking bridge in the middle of a serious “fight”.

It’s just one guy with a different gimmick signed...


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Saw him in the Battle Royal and thought his stuff was funny so I went ahead and looked up some of his matches. I think it's an entertaining gimmick and definitely enjoyed the handful of matches of his that I saw. I do wonder how a gimmick like this will translate to on a national stage before a major audience. He's definitely not someone you can book once a week or even once every 2 weeks probably. I thought the signing of Marko Stunt was a horrible idea but I'm definitely a proponent of Orange Cassidy's signing.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

To think we live in a time where fucking Orange Cassidy has a damn near 300 post thread on him.

I don't know whether to be proud or ashamed. Or both.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> To think we live in a time where fucking Orange Cassidy has a damn near 300 post thread on him.
> 
> I don't know whether to be proud or ashamed. Or both.


I think this is the third massive thread dedicated to him since the AEW section opened.

Dude is legit. I just hope he sticks around in pro-wrestling for a while before his eventual and inevitable move to the UFC.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Beatles123 said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> > Eh...... whatever
> ...


If you find it funny, I will accuse you of poor taste and part of the niche that is making wrestling too inaccessible for it to be enjoyed as wrestling. It’d be like giving an Emmy for Best Drama to Two and a Half Men or something. Keep that shit in it’s lane, which isn’t on TNT. 

And I told you to fuck off because you always have to act so aggregated when someone puts you in your place. This isn’t “yucking someone’s yum.” It’s fair criticism by people who are passionate about wrestling. 

Pretty funny that one side can make a case and the other is just like “But we like it! You’ve got to have variety which means there is going to stupid shit you don’t like.” 



WINNING said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > You just compared them to WWE and then said it isn’t AEWWE. Which one is it? Because signing Marko Stunt is a lot like signing Hornswoggle. I don’t think there is even anything as bad as signing Orange Cassidy.
> ...


It is a fact that Orange Cassidy exposes the work every time he is out. That is not debatable. It is my opinion that is fucking stupid, and most of the people with common sense would agree. If you don’t have a work, you’ve got nothing. 

What a gross misrepresentation to accuse someone of not being impressed by everything AEW does as being pro-WWE and what they’re doing. If anything, AEW has been too much like WWE for my tastes: shitty pre-shows and bad comedy gimmicks are totally WWE things. That is why people complain about them. Ironically, it’s like AEW fans can’t see past wrestling before the Attitude era and the bad tropes WWE has created since. 

And, yes, holy shit, not watching it is damn likely right now, which is exactly what I’m worried about. Most wrestling fans — the couple of million out there that have switched off WWE or left after WCW jumped the shark — aren’t going to watch this crap. That is exactly the point.



The XL 2 said:


> AEW shills are just like the WWE shills, defending every stupid move they make no matter what.
> 
> Cassidy is a goofball, this signing has zero upside. I get that you need a couple of goofs on the roster, but they're over their quota. The same people that go on the WWEs board and shit on things like Maria and Mike defend this stupid nonsense, very hypocritical. And while I think WWEs product is shit, I'm not so sure AEW is going to be for me either. And while that's fine and all, they can do what they wish and they'll for sure garner some small niche, but they had a chance to attack WWE when it was at it's weakest point in history, and they're probably going to blow it. Well, the Bucks and Cody are gonna make a lot of money and they're going to get their friends paid, so they'll benefit in the end, but I feel bad for Tony Kahn, who took a chance on these guys and pro wrestling and will ultimately wind up being double crossed and taken advantage of.


Here, here. Was super on-board with AEW, and now I’m anticipating heartbreak. Wrestling is getting yet another chance and I am scared it is going to be fucked up and it won’t get another one.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm looking forward to everyone having a mark out laugh every time he comes out and wrestles. Laughter is important so maybe some of you should take a break from your straight edge Ways????


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> If you find it funny, I will accuse you of poor taste and part of the niche that is making wrestling too inaccessible for it to be enjoyed as wrestling. It’d be like giving an Emmy for Best Drama to Two and a Half Men or something. Keep that shit in it’s lane, which isn’t on TNT.
> 
> And I told you to fuck off because you always have to act so aggregated when someone puts you in your place. This isn’t “yucking someone’s yum.” It’s fair criticism by people who are passionate about wrestling.
> 
> ...


"Put me in my place"? Come on. There IS no right or wrong here! You can dislike OC without saying those that do are idiots. Whats so hard about it? There is no "Place" anyone need be put in! Its not a matter of one side knowing better.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm calling it.

Nobody won, for the record.


----------

